# The USMB Joyful Noise Karaoke Archives



## beautress (Oct 3, 2018)

Did you sing a Karaoke song this past week or recently? Please archive and share your contributions here.

Last night, we met at the local country Diner from 6-8pm. The rain kept half the regular Karaokers away, so I had to croak out 3 all by myself, too. I have to say, The first two went well, then I did one that changes keys after every chorus, which was 4 times, and I fell flat on my face. The first two went reasonably well, considering I am a novice and do not have all that high a bar to reach since I cannot read music, only go by pitch and once in a while, a 1-finger playing of the actual tune on a Casio home piano/organ that's been around the living room a couple of years. As bad as I may be, I try really hard to deliver a good performance, but I forgot how hard it is to sing a song from years ago without realizing the Fifth Dimension was challenging themselves to deliver a popular song with several chord changes. They bad. 

The other two were songs of yesteryear as well...


Oh, yeh, the 5th Dimension which I need to practice, get back up on that nag and try to ride it next week:


----------



## beautress (Oct 11, 2018)

Didn't exactly make it to karyoke this week, but maybe next week. In addition to My Beautiful Balloon, these need to be practiced!

This Marvin Gaye one takes about two and a half minutes...

Sara McLaughlin is fun, but takes about 4 and a half minutes. (huff, puff)


----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2018)

Donna Summers:


----------



## beautress (Oct 14, 2018)

This one was a favorite for a long time at Karaoke night:


And she does another so beautifully I'd like to do sometime:


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2018)

Thinking this one would be nice, it's so sweet...


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2018)

Love this one, too: (more work!)


----------



## beautress (Oct 15, 2018)

O Australia, what more is there to say?


From the first time I heard this one from the Proclaimers, I was a fan forever!


Tie me Kangaroo Down, this one made everybody laugh back then.


More laughs...My Boomerang Wont Come Back!


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2018)

One for to listen to, the other for to learn this song again... … and one to really learn to sing it karaoke style *sigh*


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2018)

For future reference when there doesn't seem to be anything else to karaoke..


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2018)

Some more, maybe tomorrow night? :grin:


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2018)

\


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2018)

Carly Simon's "You're So Vain," Sung in 1987 


~ with Lyrics ~


The Karaoke version of you're so vain by Carly Simon


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

John Denver's beautiful, wonderful Calypso was written after/during his with French oceanographer Jacques Costeau, his lasting legacy to Ocean Health 




To sail on a dream on a crystal clear ocean
To ride on the crest of a wild raging storm
To work in the service of life and the living
In search of the answers to questions unknown
To be part of the movement and part of the growing
Part of beginning to understand

Aye, Calypso, the places you've been to
The things that you've taught us
The stories you tell
Aye, Calypso, I sing to your spirit
The men who have served you
So long and so well

Like the dolphin who guides you
You bring us beside you
To light up the darkness and show us the way
For though we are strangers in your silent world
To live on the land we must learn from the sea
To be true as the tide
And free as the wind-swell
Joyful and loving in letting it be

Aye, Calypso, the places you've been to
The things that you've shown us
The stories you tell
Aye, Calypso, I sing to your spirit
The men who have served you
So long and so well

Aye, Calypso, the places you've been to
The things that you've shown us
The stories you tell
Aye, Calypso, I sing to your spirit
The men who have served you
So long and so well


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh, Dear Ringo Star! 


Stage 2: Sing with lyrics


Now, ready to go karaoke it.


----------



## beautress (Oct 23, 2018)

This one I just found, don't remember it even. Prolly too busy raising a family...

La de da! 


And the lyrics... I mean, this is such a difficult song...


And finally, you're ready to karaoke  … or are you ready?


----------



## beautress (Oct 24, 2018)

Last night when I arrived at the Karaoke Night, I forgot how La-De-Da started, so I settled for an old favorite that I learned last year and came to love because of John Denver's summer spent with Jacques Coustteau's shipmates on the Calypso (above). It came out okay, but brought up stuff from my lungs and a 2-month bout with pneumonia that I got as a consequence of taking this year's pneumonia "inoculation" - yeah, right. 3 days later, I had full-blown pneumonia with a 102 degree fever, and have trouble singing now, not good for my karaoke at all. Well, anyway, I had to leave early because my coughing became a little more obnoxious than I could bear. I just wonder if any singers who wind up looking this thread over has had a bad experience with singing after a long battle with pneumonia that gets better, then one song, kaput! The funny thing is, I'm fine this morning, but last night, the only relief I got from coughing was falling asleep with the aid of melatonin.    Woke up like I never coughed before.

Anyway, I came here and saw longknife's thread  on "Africa" [Go here > Toto - Africa  ] and that I had earmarked some time ago for singing sometime. Was so inspired, may use it next week at Karaoke night. So I'm posting Toto's version, one with lyrics, and one with a Karaoke backdrop. It's tough for me to sing something unless I've practiced it for 3 weeks, so my next new songs will likely be La De Da with Ringo Starr (above^) and Africa (below).

Written lyrics may be helpful here, because the only 2 "lyrics" editions found didn't come up quickly enough unless you have Deja vu! lol

*Africa*
Toto
I hear the drums echoing tonight
But he (she) hears only whispers of some quiet conversation
He's (She's) coming in 12:30 flight
The moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me
towards salvation
I stopped an old man along the way,
Hoping to find some long forgotten words or ancient
melodies
He turned to me as if to say,
"Hurry girl (boy), he's (she's) waiting there for you"

It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever
do
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had (Oh
uh)

The wild dogs cry out in the night
As they grow restless longing for some solitary company
I know that I must do what's right
As sure as Kilimanjaro rises like Olympus above the
Serangeti
I seek to cure what's deep inside,
Frightened of this thing that I've become

It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever
do
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had (Oh
uh)

"Hurry girl (boy), he's (she's) waiting there for you"

It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever
do
I bless the rains down in Africa,
I bless the rains down in Africa, (I bless the rain)
I bless the rains down in Africa, (I bless the rain)
I bless the rains down in Africa,
I bless the rains down in Africa (I'm gonna take some
time)
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had (Oh
uh)
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2018)

Carly Simon, That's The Way I Always Heard It Should Be - 1971 


With lyrics:


Finally, Karaoke style (advanced)


Lyrics

My father sits at night with no lights on
His cigarette glows in the dark.
The living room is still;
I walk by, no remark.
I tiptoe past the master bedroom where
My mother reads her magazines.
I hear her call sweet dreams,
But i forgot how to dream.

But you say it's time we moved in together
And raised a family of our own, you and me -
Well, that's the way I've always heard it should be:
You want to marry me, we'll marry.

My friends from college they're all married now;
They have their houses and their lawns.
They have their silent noons,
Tearful nights, angry dawns.
Their children hate them for the things they're not;
They hate themselves for what they are-
And yet they drink, they laugh,
Close the wound, hide the scar.

But you say it's time we moved in together
And raised a family of our own, you and me -
Well, that's the way I've always heard it should be:
You want to marry me, we'll marry.

You say we can keep our love alive
Babe - all i know is what i see -
The couples cling and claw
And drown in love's debris.
You say we'll soar like two birds through the clouds,
But soon you'll cage me on your shelf -
I'll never learn to be just me first
By myself.

Well o.k., it's time we moved in together
And raised a family of our own, you and me -
Well, that's the way I've always heard it should be,
You want to marry me, we'll marry,
We'll marry.


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

I've loved this version of "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" by Peter Paul and Mary, which I feel is the best rendition ever of Ewan McCall's work, but there's neither lyrics added nor Karaoke of this version that I could find on youtube. Other artists sing this song so slowly it tends to border on boring, although sentimentally beautiful just because some people are*.*

​
Lyrics
The first time ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes and the moon and stars were the gifts you gave
To the dark and the empty skies, my love, to the dark and the empty skies.

The first time ever I kissed your mouth
I felt the earth move in my hand - like the trembling heart of a captive bird
That was there at my command, my love, that was there at my command.

The first time ever I held you near and felt your heart beat close to mine,
I thought our joy to fill the earth
And would last until the end of time, my love, and would last till the end of time.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 30, 2018)

Meg's pretty good at karaoke...


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Christopher Cross's Sailing still rings in the heart for many as one of the most beautiful songs ever written, and this 1981 Grammy Award song remains:

sung by Christopher Cross​

And with lyrics...


Karaoke style

​


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Christopher Cross, always seems to be hitting one outta the park as this 1982 Academy Award's best song...

​
With lyrics...


And the hard stuff--Karaoke

​


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

Killing Me Softly With His Song had music written by Charles Fox, and lyrics by Norman Gimbel in 1971​​​​Killing me softly with his song sung by Roberta Flack with lyrics became #1 on USA and Canada charts in 1973​​​​And the challenging Karaoke accompaniment to this lovely work is below:​​​​Killing Me Softly with His Song Lyrics

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life with his words
Killing me softly with his song

I heard he sang a good song
I heard he had a style
And so I came to see him
To listen for a while
And there he was this young boy
A stranger to my eyes

Strumming my pain with his fingers
Singing my life with his words
Killing me softly with his song
Killing me softly with his song
Telling my whole life with his words
Killing me softly with his song

I felt all flushed with fever
Embarassed by the crowd
I felt he found my letters
And read each one out loud
I prayed that he would finish
But he just kept right on


​​


----------



## beautress (Oct 30, 2018)

At tonight's karaoke, I sang Christopher Cross's 1981 best song, "Sailing" and Carly Simon's Anticipation, which was nominated for a grammy in 1973. I think my pneumonia is gone, the gang liked Anticipation, which I practiced by having a handy place here to view it. Also practiced Christopher Cross's "Sailing," but it was first, and my vocal chords were a little tight, but it was okay, and it brought in 8 more people in the other dining room to our area of the Diner where we perform Karaoke. I just love Carly's delightful song. You can put your heart and soul into it, which the crowd loves. Thanks, Carly Simon! And also, Thanks, Christopher Cross! (My voice isn't like Mr. Cross's, but the crowd gave me their ok+, so all was not lost. I'd sung it 4 or 5 times, and I'm here to tell you, that song does not sing itself. For the first time, I knew all the words, and it was no sweat getting from one part of the song to the next with its jump right in starts. It was a good night for singing, and I'm so glad all the bad stuff is out of my lungs now. 

Oh, yes, and next week, the two above, Arthur's Theme or Killing Me Softly With His Song. are on the list , which will take working on them every day if that happens, plus there are other songs worked on but gone unsung, for the last several weeks. Practicing without voice is not the same as with, because you can't hear yourself, and less gets registered in older brains.


----------



## beautress (Nov 3, 2018)

Perfect Day lyrics...


Perfect day (Hoku) sans lyrics (which are furnished below from genius lyrics online)


[Verse 1]
Sun's up, a little after twelve, make breakfast for myself
Leave the work for someone else
People say, they say that it's just a phase
They tell me to act my age, well I am

[Chorus]
On this perfect day, nothing's standing in my way
On this perfect day when nothing can go wrong
It's the perfect day, tomorrow's gonna come too soon
I could stay, forever as I am on this perfect day

[Verse 2]
Sun's down, a little after ten I pick up all my friends
In my Mercedes Benz, wake up don't tell me it's just a dream
Cause when I've had enough you'll hear me say
Now don't you try to rain on my

[Chorus]
Perfect day, nothing's standing in my way
On this perfect day when nothing can go wrong
It's the perfect day, tomorrow's gonna come too soon
I could stay, forever as I am on this perfect day

[Bridge]
I'm in the race but I've already won
And getting there can be half the fun
So don't stop me till I'm good and done
Don't you try to rain on my

Chorus 2]
Perfect day, it's the perfect day
It's the perfect day, nothing's gonna bring me down
I could stay, forever as I am
On this perfect day, nothing's standing in my way
On this perfect day, nothing can go wrong

[Outro]
I'm in the race but I've already won
And getting there can be half the fun
So don't stop me till I'm good and done
Don't you try to rain on my perfect day
On this perfect day, on this perfect day​


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2018)

Dances



​


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2018)

Dance the night away...



​


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2018)

*Celebration*
Kool & The Gang
Celebrate good times, come on
Let's celebrate
Celebrate good times, come on 
There's a party goin' on right here

A celebration to last 
Throughout the years
So bring your good times
And your laughter too

We gonna celebrate your 
Party with you
Come on now, Celebration
Let's all celebrate

And have a good time
Celebration
We gonna celebrate 
And have a good time

It's time to come together
It's up to you, what's your pleasure
Everyone around the world
Come on!

Celebrate good times, come on
Come on, It's a celebration
Celebrate good times, come on
It's a celebration

Celebrate good times, come on
Celebration, Come on and celebrate
Celebrate good times, come on!
Celebration, come on and celebrate

We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right
We're gonna have a good time tonight
Let's celebrate, it's all right

It's time to come together
It's up to you, what's your pleasure
Everyone around the world
Come on!

It's a celebration
Celebrate good times, come on! celebration
Celebrate good times, come on!
Celebration
Celebrate good times, come on! celebration​


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 4, 2018)

Danny and the Juniors- At The Hop

Bah-bah-bah-bah, bah-bah-bah-bah
Bah-bah-bah-bah. bah-bah-bah-bah, at the hop!

Well, you can rock it you can roll it
You can stop and you can stroll it at the hop
When the record starts spinnin'
You *chalypso* when you chicken at the hop
Do the dance sensation that is sweepin' the nation at the hop

Ah, let's go to the hop
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop
Come on, let's go to the hop

Well, you can swing it you can groove it
You can really start to move it at the hop
Where the jockey is the smoothest
And the music is the coolest at the hop
All the cats and chicks can get their kicks at the hop
Let's go!

Let's go to the hop
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop
Come on, let's go to the hop
Let's go!


Well, you can rock it you can roll it
You can stop and you can stroll it at the hop
When the record starts spinnin'
You *chalypso* when you chicken at the hop
Do the dance sensation that is sweepin' the nation at the hop

You can swing it you can groove it
You can really start to move it at the hop
Where the jockey is the smoothest
And the music is the coolest at the hop.
All the cats and chicks can get their kicks at the hop.
Let's go!

Let's go to the hop
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop, (oh baby)
Let's go to the hop
Come on, let's go to the hop

Bah-bah-bah-bah, bah-bah-bah-bah
Bah-bah-bah-bah. bah-bah-bah-bah, at the hop!

All lyrics are property and copyright of their owners.​


----------



## beautress (Nov 5, 2018)

Ooh
You can dance
You can jive
Having the time of your life
Ooh, see that girl
Watch that scene
Dig in the dancing queen​
Friday night and the lights are low
Looking out for a place to go
Where they play the right music
Getting in the swing
You come to look for a king
Anybody could be that guy
Night is young and the music's high
With a bit of rock music
Everything is fine
You're in the mood for a dance
And when you get the chance

You are the dancing queen
Young and sweet
Only seventeen
Dancing queen
Feel the beat from the tambourine, oh yeah
You can dance
You can jive
Having the time of your life
Ooh, see that girl
Watch that scene
Dig in the dancing queen

You're a teaser, you turn 'em on
Leave 'em burning and then you're gone
Looking out for another
Anyone will do
You're in the mood for a dance
And when you get the chance​
You are the dancing queen
Young and sweet
Only seventeen
Dancing queen
Feel the beat from the tambourine, oh yeah
You can dance
You can jive
Having the time of your life
Ooh, see that girl
Watch that scene
Dig in the dancing queen
Dig in the dancing queen​


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

It's so important to
Make someone happy,
Make just one someone happy;
Make just one heart the heart you sing to.
One smile that cheers you,
One face that lights when it nears you,
One guy (girl) you're ev'rything to.

Fame if you win it,
Comes and goes in a minute.
Where's the real stuff in life to cling to?
Love is the answer,
Someone to love is the answer.
Once you've found him (her), build your world around him (her.)

Make someone happy,
Make just one someone happy,
And you will be happy, too.

Songwriters: ADOLPH GREEN,BETTY COMDEN,JULE STYNE

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 9, 2018)

Perry Como, Make Someone Happy

Do, do do do do, do do!
Do, do do do do, do do!

Make, someone happy,
Make just one, someone happy,
Make just one heart the heart you sing to!
One smile that cheers you,
One face that lights when it nears you,
One girl you're everything to!

Fame, if you win it,
Comes an' goes in a minute,
Where's the 'real-stuff' in life to cling to?
Love, is the answer,
Someone to love, is the answer,
Once you've found her,
Build your world around her!
Make, someone happy,
Make just one, someone happy,
And you will be happy too!

Read more: Perry Como - Make Someone Happy Lyrics | MetroLyrics 

Perry Como, Make Someone Happy, Karaoke

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 12, 2018)

*Calypso*
John Denver
To sail on a dream on a crystal clear ocean
To ride on the crest of a wild raging storm
To work in the service of life and living
In search of the answers to the questions unknown
To be part of the movement and part of the growing
Part of beginning to understand

Aye Calypso the places you've been to
The things that you've shown us
The stories you tell
Aye Calypso, I sing to your spirit
The men who have served you so long and so well

Like the dolphin who guides you, you bring us beside you
To light up the darkness and show us the way
For though we are strangers in your silent world
To live on the land we must learn from the sea
To be true as the tide and free as a wind swell
Joyful and loving in letting it be

Aye Calypso the places you've been to
The things that you've shown us
The stories you tell
Aye Calypso, I sing to your spirit
The men who have served you so long and so well

Aye Calypso the places you've been to
The things that you've shown us
The stories you tell
Aye Calypso, I sing to your spirit
The men who have served you so long and so well​


----------



## beautress (Nov 12, 2018)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 14, 2018)

Deo Gracias

Adam lay ibounden
Bounden in a bond
Four thousand winter
Thought he not too long

Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!

And all was for an apple
An apple that he tok
As clerkes finden
Wreten in their book

Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!

Ne had the apple take ben
The apple taken ben
Ne hadde never our lady
A ben the hevene queen
Blessed be the time
That apple take was
Therefore we moun singen
We moun singen
We moun singen,
singen singen singen:

Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo gracias!
Deo
gra-ci-as!!!

​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 15, 2018)

I sang "Renegade" , too. Skynyr was just for my own benefit. 

Got free drinks after that. 

This is Renegade: (It requires a high g) My voice 'bout cracked


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

Grrrrrrrr-e-a-a-a-a-a-t!, MM!


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

*Won't Get Fooled Again*
The Who
We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgement of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again

The change, it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fold, that's all
And the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they are flown in the next war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again, no, no

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
Though I know that the hypnotized never lie
Do ya?

Yeaah!

There's nothing in the streets
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Is now parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again, no no

Yeaaah!
Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss

Credits: PETER TOWNSHEND et al

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2018)

Just an old-fashioned love song playin' on the radio
And wrapped around the music is the sound
Of someone promising they'll never go
You swear you've heard it before
As it slowly rambles on and on
No need in bringin' `em back,
`Cause they're never really gone

Just an old-fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me
Just an old-fashioned love song
Comin' down in 3-part harmony

To weave our dreams upon and listen to each evening
When the lights are low
To underscore our love affair
With tenderness and feeling that we've come to know
You swear you've heard it before
As it slowly rambles on and on and
No need in bringin' `em back,
`Cause they're never really gone

Just an old-fashioned love song
Comin' down in 3-part harmony
Just an old-fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me
Just an old-fashioned love song
Comin' down in 3-part harmony
Just an old-fashioned love song
One I'm sure they wrote for you and me

To weave our dreams upon and listening to a song . . . 


​


----------



## beautress (Nov 16, 2018)

La is a great big freeway
Many girls have come to you
With a line that was untrue
And you just passed them by

And now your innocent to whim
And their lies don't mean a thing
Why don't you let me drive

I don't need a diamond ring
Cause you prove your love to me when you say
Sweet and mellow

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you

Never thought I'd meet a boy
Who could bring me so much joy
You are the one for me

But let me take you in my arms
Surround you with my charms
I'm sure that you will see

The things that I'm saying are true
This is the way that I explain them you
Listen to me

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you
The things that I'm saying are true
Now I'd bet to spend my whole life through
Loving you
Can't you hear me

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you

Songwriters: ANDY BELL,VINCE CLARKE

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 16, 2018)

*La La (Means I Love You)*
Swing Out Sister
La is a great big freeway
Many girls have come to you
With a line that was untrue
And you just passed them by

And now your innocent to whim
And their lies don't mean a thing
Why don't you let me drive

I don't need a diamond ring
Cause you prove your love to me when you say
Sweet and mellow

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you

Never thought I'd meet a boy
Who could bring me so much joy
You are the one for me

But let me take you in my arms
Surround you with my charms
I'm sure that you will see

The things that I'm saying are true
This is the way that I explain them you
Listen to me

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you
The things that I'm saying are true
Now I'd bet to spend my whole life through
Loving you
Can't you hear me

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you

La la la la la la la la la means I love you
La la la la la la la la la means I love you

Songwriters: ANDY BELL,VINCE CLARKE

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2018)

*Big Bad John*
Jimmy Dean
(Big John, big John)
Every mornin' at the mine you could see him arrive
He stood six-foot-six and weighed two-forty-five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
And everybody knew ya didn't give no lip to big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)

Nobody seemed to know where John called home
He just drifted into town and stayed all alone
He didn't say much, kinda quiet and shy
And if you spoke at all, you just said hi to Big John

Somebody said he came from New Orleans
Where he got in a fight over a Cajun Queen
And a crashin' blow from a huge right hand
Sent a Louisiana fellow to the promised land, big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)

Then came the day at the bottom of the mine
When a timber cracked and men started cryin'
Miners were prayin' and hearts beat fast
And everybody thought that they'd breathed their last, 'cept John

Through the dust and the smoke of this man-made hell
Walked a giant of a man that the miners knew well
Grabbed a saggin' timber, gave out with a groan
And like a giant oak tree he just stood there alone, big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)

And with all of his strength he gave a mighty shove
Then a miner yelled out "there's a light up above!"
And twenty men scrambled from a would-be grave
Now there's only one left down there to save, big John

With jacks and timbers they started back down
Then came that rumble way down in the ground
And then smoke and gas belched out of that mine
Everybody knew it was the end of the line for big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)

Now, they never reopened that worthless pit
They just placed a marble stand in front of it
These few words are written on that stand
At the bottom of this mine lies a big, big man
Big John
(Big John, big John)
Big bad John (big John)
(Big John) big bad John

Songwriter: Jimmy Dean


​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2018)

The Author of this song was Stan Jones, and this may be its first recording:



*(Ghost) Riders In The Sky*

Yippie Yi Yay, Yippie Yi Yo-o-oh
An old cowboy went out ridin' out
one dark and windy day
Upon a ridge he rested
as he went along his way
When all at once a mighty bunch
of red-eyed cows he saw
Plowing through the ragged
sky and up a cloudy draw
Yippie Yi Yay, Yippie Yi Yo-o-oh
Ghost riders in the sky

Their brands were still on fire
And their hooves were made of steel
Their horns were black and shining
And their hot breath he could feel
A bolt of fear went through him
As they thundered through the sky
He saw the riders coming hard
And he heard their mournful cry
Yippie Yi Yay, Yippie Yi Yo-o-oh
Ghost riders in the sky

Their faces gaunt their eyes
Were blurred and shirts all soaked with sweat
They're riding hard to catch that herd
But he ain't caught them yet
'Cause they've got to ride forever
On that range up in the sky
On horses snorting fire
As they ride on hear their cry
Yippie Yi Yay, Yippie Yi Yo-o-oh
Ghost riders in the sky

As the riders rode on by him
He heard one call his name
If you want to save your soul
from hell a-riding on our range
Then cowboy change your ways today
Or with us you will ride
A-trying to catch the devil's herd
Across these endless skies
Yippie Yi Yay, Yippie Yi Yo-o-oh
Ghost riders in the sky
Ghost riders in the sky-yi-yi-yi-yi-ah
Songwriters: Stan Jones

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2018)

I've been meaning to tell you
I've got this feeling
That won't subside

I look at you and I fantasize
You're mine tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

[Chorus]
With these hungry eyes
One look at you
And I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

[Verse 2]
I want to hold you
So hear me out
I want to show you what love's all about

Darling
Tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

[Chorus]
With these hungry eyes
One look at you
And I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

I've got hungry eyes
Now I've got you in my sights
With the hungry eyes
Now did I take you by surprise?

I need you to see
This love was meant to be

[Chorus]
I've got hungry eyes
One look at you
And I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

I've got hungry eyes
Now I've got you in my sights
With the hungry eyes
Now did I take you by surprise?
With my hungry eyes

I've got hungry eyes
Now I've got you in my sights
With my hungry eyes


Oh, yeh, karaoke! 

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm dedicating this song to those who lost lives and loved ones in the recent fires in California, the town of Paradise and many others whose citizens lost homes, pets, friends, and family members especially.


Bless the beasts and the children
For in this world they have no voice
They have no choice

Bless the beasts and the children
For the world can never be
The world they see

Light their way
When the darkness surrounds them
Give them love
Let it shine all around them

Bless the beasts and the children
Give them shelter from a storm
Keep them safe
Keep them warm

Light their way
When the darkness surrounds them
Give them love
Let it shine all around them

Bless the beasts and the children
Give them shelter from a storm
Keep them safe
Keep them warm

The children
The children
The children

Read more: 4 Non Blondes - Bless The Beasts And Children Lyrics | MetroLyrics 


​


----------



## beautress (Nov 23, 2018)

*Somewhere Out There*
Linda Ronstadt, James Ingram

Somewhere out there beneath the pale moonlight
Someone's thinking of me and loving me tonight

Somewhere out there someone's saying a prayer
That we'll find one another in that big somewhere out there

And even though I know how very far apart we are
It helps to think we might be wishing on the same bright star

And when the night wind starts to sing a lonesome lullaby
It helps to think we're sleeping underneath the same big sky

Somewhere out there if love can see us through
Then we'll be together somewhere out there
Out where dreams come true

And even though I know how very far apart we are
It helps to think we might be wishing on the same bright star

And when the night wind starts to sing a lonesome lullaby
It helps to think we're sleeping underneath the same big sky

Somewhere out there if love can see us through
Then we'll be together somewhere out there
Out where dreams come true

Songwriter: STEVE EARLE


​


----------



## beautress (Nov 23, 2018)

How deep is your Love?
the Bee Gees (Brothers)​
know your eyes in the morning sun
I feel you touch me in the pouring rain
And the moment that you wander far from me
I wanna feel you in my arms again

And you come to me on a summer breeze
Keep me warm in your love, then you softly leave
And it's me you need to show
How deep is your love

How deep is your love, how deep is your love
I really mean to learn
and Cause we're living in a world of fools
Breaking us down when they all should let us be
We belong to you and me
I believe in you

You know the door to my very soul
You're the light in my deepest, darkest hour
You're my savior when I fall
And you may not think, I care for you

When you know down inside that I really do
And it's me you need to show
How deep is your love
How deep is your love, how deep is your love​
I really mean to learn
'Cause we're living in a world of fools
Breaking us down when they all should let us be
We belong to you and me
And you come to me on a summer breeze

Keep me warm in your love, then you softly leave
And it's me you need to show
How deep is your love
How deep is your love, how deep is your love

I really mean to learn
'Cause we're living in a world of fools
Breaking us down when they all should let us be
We belong to you and me
How deep is your love, how deep is your love
I really mean to learn
'Cause we're living in a world of fools
Breaking us down when they all should let us be
We belong to you and me
How deep is your love, how deep is your love
I really mean to learn
'Cause we're living in a world of fools
Breaking us down when they all should let us be
We belong to you and me



​


----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2018)

Walk a Mile in My Shoes
by Joe South


verse 1
If I could be you, and you could be me
For just one hour, If we could find a way
To get inside each other's mind, mmm
If you could see you, through my eyes
Instead of your ego, I'd believe you'd be
Surprised to see, That you'd been blind, mmm

Walk a mile in my shoes,
Walk a mile in my shoes
Hey, before you abuse, criticize and accuse
Walk a mile in my shoes

verse 2
Now your whole world, You see around you
Is just a reflection, And the law of karma
Says you're gonna reap, Just what you sow, yes you will
So unless,You've lived a life of
Total perfection, You'd better be careful
Of every stone, That you should throw, ye-ah

verse 3
And yet we spend the day, Throwing stones
At one another, 'Cause I don't think
Or wear my hair, The same way you do, mmm
Well I may be, Common people
But I'm your brother, And when you strike out
And try to hurt me, It's a-hurtin' you, lord have mercy

Walk a mile in my shoes
Walk a mile in my shoes
Hey, before you abuse, criticize and accuse
Walk a mile in my shoes

verse 4
There are people, On reservations
And out in the ghettos, And brother there
But for the grace of God, Go you and I, Yeah, yeah
If I only, Had the wings
Of a little angel, Don't you know I'd fly
To the top of the mountain, And then I'd cry

Walk a mile in my shoes
Walk a mile in my shoes
Hey, before you abuse, criticize and accuse
Better walk a mile in my shoes
2x

Walk a mile in my shoes.

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 24, 2018)

Up, Up and Away
The Fifth Dimension


by James Webb

Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
Would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon
We could float among the stars together, you and I
For we can fly, we can fly

Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon

The world's a nicer place in my beautiful balloon
It wears a nicer face in my beautiful balloon
We can sing a song and sail along the silver sky
For we can fly, we can fly

Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon

Suspended under a twilight canopy
We'll search the clouds for a star to guide us
If by some chance you find yourself loving me
We'll find a cloud to hide us
We'll keep the moon beside us​
Love is waiting there in my beautiful balloon
Way up in the air in my beautiful balloon
If you'll hold my hand we'll chase your dream across the sky
For we can, fly we can fly

Up, up and away
My beautiful, my beautiful balloon
Balloon
Up, up, and away​


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2018)

Just to listen to... My friends at Karaoke favor country music. 

​


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2018)

After reviewing country music and oldies, tonight's Karaoke songs were …


​I adore the music of Doris Day. She truly was and is the best.


----------



## beautress (Dec 17, 2018)

Ran across this one the other day, and found it a few minutes ago when reviewing 1980s songs...and thought it would be a good one to sing on karaoke night. 

*You Are the Sunshine of My Life*
Stevie Wonder, Baden Powell, Stéphane Grappelli
You are the sunshine of my life
That's why I'll always be around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you'll stay in my heart

I feel like this is the beginning
Though I've loved you for a million years
And if I thought our love was ending
I'd find myself drowning in my own tears

You are the sunshine of my life
That's why I'll always stay around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you'll stay in my heart

You must have known that I was lonely
Because you came to my rescue
And I know that this must be heaven
How could so much love be inside of you?

You are the sunshine of my life, yeah
That's why I'll always stay around
You are the apple of my eye
Forever you'll stay in my heart

Love has joined us
Love has joined us
Let's think sweet love

Karaoke version:

​


----------



## beautress (Dec 18, 2018)

Lo, How a Rose E're Blooming

1 
Lo, how a Rose e'er blooming
From tender stem hath sprung!
Of Jesse's lineage coming
As men of old have sung
It came, a flower bright
Amid the cold of winter
When half-spent was the night

2 
Isaiah 'twas foretold it
The Rose I have in mind:
With Mary we behold it
The virgin mother kind
To show God's love aright
She bore to men a Savior
When half-spent was the night

3 
This Flower, whose fragrance tender
With sweetness fills the air
Dispels with glorious splendor
The darkness everywhere
True man, yet very God
From sin and death He saves us
And lightens every load

4
 O Savior, child of Mary, 
who felt our human woe
O Savior, King of glory, 
who dost our weakness know;
Bring us at length we pray,
 to the bright courts of Heaven
And to the endless day!​


----------



## beautress (Feb 9, 2019)

​


----------



## beautress (Jun 28, 2019)

"Call Me," 1980, by Blondie (3:33)

[Intro]

[Verse 1]
Colour me your colour, baby
Colour me your car
Colour me your colour, darling
I know who you are
Come up off your colour chart
I know where you are coming from

[Chorus]
Call me (call me) on the line
Call me, call me any, anytime
Call me (call me) I'll arrive
You can call me any day or night
Call me

[Verse 2]
Cover me with kisses, baby
Cover me with love
Roll me in designer sheets
I'll never get enough
Emotions come, I don't know why
Cover up love's alibi

[Chorus]
Call me (call me) on the line
Call me, call me any, anytime
Call me (call me) I'll arrive
When you are ready we can share the wine
Call me​


----------



## beautress (Jun 28, 2019)

I love a Rainey Night, 1981, Eddie Rabbitt 3:11

Well, I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good

Well, I love a rainy night
It's such a beautiful sight
I love to feel the rain
On my face
Taste the rain on my lips
In the moonlight shadow

Showers washed
All my cares away
I wake up to a sunny day
'Cause I love a rainy night
Yeah, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night
Well, I love a rainy night

Ooh-ooh

I love a rainy night
I love a rainy night
I love to hear the thunder
Watch the lightning
When it lights up the sky
You know it makes me feel good​


----------



## beautress (Jun 28, 2019)

the sweetest thing, 1982, juice newton lyrics 4:12

When I see you in the morning with the sleep still in your eyes
I remember all the laughter and the tears we shared last night
And as we lie here, just two shadows in the light before the dawn
The sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you

And I have never been afraid of losing now
And I have never wanted love to be a chain
I only know that when I'm with you, you're my sunshine, you're my rain
The sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you
The sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you

Now, you and I, we're not children
We have both been loved before
We have given and we have taken many rides on troubled shores
But all the heartaches and temptations only make me love you more
The sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you

And I have never been afraid of losing now
And I have never wanted love to be a chain
I only know that when I'm with you, you're my sunshine, you're my rain
The sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you
The sweetest thing I've ever known is loving you​


----------



## beautress (Jun 28, 2019)

Every Breath You Take, 1983, Police (4:09)​
​
Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break, every step you take, I'll be watching you
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay, I'll be watching you

Oh, can't you see you belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make, every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake, I'll be watching you

Since you've gone I've been lost without a trace
I dream at night, I can only see your face
I look around but it's you I can't replace
I feel so cold and I long for your embrace
I keep crying, "Baby, baby, please"

Oh, can't you see you belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make and every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake, I'll be watching you
Every move you make, every step you take, I'll be watching you

I'll be watching you
Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break, every step you take (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)
Every move you make, every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)

Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break, every step you take (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)
Every move you make, every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2019)

Country Classics...


"I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry"

Hear that lonesome whippoorwill
He sounds too blue to fly
The midnight train is whining low
I'm so lonesome I could cry

I've never seen a night so long
When time goes crawling by
The moon just went behind the clouds
To hide its face and cry

Did you ever see a robin weep
When leaves began to die?
Like me, he's lost the will to live
I'm so lonesome I could cry

The silence of a falling star
Lights up a purple sky
And as I wonder where you are
I'm so lonesome I could cry​


----------



## beautress (Jul 1, 2019)

Do, do do do do, do do!
Do, do do do do, do do!

Make, someone happy
Make just one, someone happy
Make just one heart the heart you sing to!
One smile that cheers you
One face that lights when it nears you
One girl you're everything to!

Fame, if you win it
Comes an' goes in a minute
Where's the 'real-stuff' in life to cling to?
Love, is the answer
Someone to love, is the answer
Once you've found her
Build your world around her!
Make, someone happy
Make just one, someone happy
And you will be happy too!

Fame, if you win it
Comes an' goes in a minute . . 

Where's the 'real-stuff' in life to cling to?
Love, is the answer
Someone to love, is the answer
Once you've found her
Build your world around her!
Make, someone happy
Make just one, someone happy
And you will be happy too!

You'll be happy too . . 
You'll be happy too . . 
Hmmm . . 

Do, do do do do, do!
Do, do do do do, do!​


----------



## the other mike (Jul 1, 2019)

It takes an 'opened mind' to truly get this song.
"Roundabout"

I'll be the roundabout
The words will make you out 'n' out
I spend the day your way
Call it morning driving thru the sound and in and out the valley

The music dance and sing
They make the children really ring
I spend the day your way
Call it morning driving thru the sound and in and out the valley

In and around the lake
Mountains come out of the sky and they stand there
One mile over we'll be there and we'll see you
Ten true summers we'll be there and laughing too
Twenty four before my love you'll see I'll be there with you

I will remember you
Your silhouette will charge the view
Of distant atmosphere
Call it morning driving thru the sound and even in the valley

In and around the lake
Mountains come out of the sky and they stand there
One mile over we'll be there and we'll see you
Ten true summers we'll be there and laughing too
Twenty four before my love you'll see I'll be there with you

Along the drifting cloud the eagle searching down on the land
Catching the swirling wind the sailor sees the rim of the land
The eagle's dancing wings create as weather spins out of hand

Go closer hold the land feel partly no more than grains of sand
We stand to lose all time a thousand answers by in our hand
Next to your deeper fears we stand surrounded by million years

I'll be the roundabout
The words will make you out 'n' out
I'll be the roundabout
The words will make you out 'n' out

In and around the lake
Mountains come out of the sky and they stand there
Twenty four before my love and I'll be there

I'll be the roundabout
The words will make you out 'n' out
You spend the day your way
Call it morning driving thru the sound and in and out the valley

In and around the lake
Mountains come out of the sky and they stand there
One mile over we'll be there and we'll see you
Ten true summers we'll be there and laughing too
Twenty four before my love you'll see I'll be there with you


----------



## the other mike (Jul 1, 2019)

"Beer Drinkers And Hell Raisers"

If you see me walkin' down the line
with my fav'rite honky tonk in mind,
well, I'll be here around suppertime
with my can of dinner and a bunch of fine.

Beer drinkers and hell raisers, yeah.
Uh-huh-huh, baby, don't you wanna come with me?

The crowd gets loud when the band gets right,
steel guitar cryin' through the night.
Yeah, try'n to cover up the corner fight
but ev'rything's cool 'cause they's just tight.

Beer drinkers and hell raisers, yeah.
Huh, baby, don't you wanna come with me?
Ah, play it boy.

The joint was jumpin' like a cat on hot tin.
Lord, I thought the floor was gonna give in.
Soundin' a lot like a House Congressional
'cause we're experimental and professional.

Beer drinkers, hell raisers, yeah.
Well, baby, don't you wanna come with me ?


----------



## beautress (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for your additions, Angelo. Been under the weather and haven't been a regular at Karaoke in quite some time. A new prescription for allergies seems to be a little bit better, but it requires drinking a lot of water. Just came back to review something Ringo Starr did to see if I can remember it well enough to go on next time I go back. 

Are you into Karaoke? Just wondering.


----------



## beautress (Jul 31, 2019)

La De Da, Ringo Starr
​


----------



## the other mike (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> Thanks for your additions, Angelo. Been under the weather and haven't been a regular at Karaoke in quite some time. A new prescription for allergies seems to be a little bit better, but it requires drinking a lot of water. Just came back to review something Ringo Starr did to see if I can remember it well enough to go on next time I go back.
> 
> Are you into Karaoke? Just wondering.


 It looks like fun but I've never actually participated.  But if I did and it would be something like Robin Trower day of the eagle or the doors Don't You Love Her Madly.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 1, 2019)

"Ripples"

Bluegirls come in every size
Some are wise and some otherwise,
They got pretty blue eyes.
For an hour a man may change
For an hour her face looks strange -
Looks strange, looks strange.

Marching to the promised land
Where the honey flows and takes you by the hand,
Pulls you down on your knees,
While you're down a pool appears.
The face in the water looks up,
And she shakes her head as if to say
That it's the last time you'll look like today.

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
Gone to the other side.
Sail away, away.

The face that launched a thousand ships
Is sinking fast, that happens you know,
The water gets below.
Seems not very long ago
Lovelier she was than any that I know.

Angels never know it's time
To close the book and gracefully decline,
The song has found a tale.
My, what a jealous pool is she.
The face in the water looks up
She shakes her head as if to say
That the bluegirls have all gone away.

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
They've gone to the other side.
Look into the pool,
Ripples never come back,
Dive to the bottom and go to the top
To see where they have gone
Oh, they've gone to the other side...

Sail away, away
Ripples never come back.
Gone to the other side.
Look into the pool,
The ripples never come back, come back,
Dive to the bottom and go to the top
To see where they have gone
They've gone to the other side
Ripples never come back
Sail away, away...


----------



## the other mike (Aug 1, 2019)

"Walk Away"

Taking my time
Choosin' my line
Tryin' to decide what to do
Looks like my stop
Don't wanna get off
Got myself hung up on you

Seems to me
You don't want to talk about it
Seems to me
You just turn your pretty head and walk away

Places I've known
Things that I'm growin'
Don't taste the same without you
I got myself in
The worst mess I've been
And I find myself startin' ta doubt you

Seems to me
Talk all night, here comes the mornin'
Seems to me
You just forget what we said
And greet the day

Seems to me
You don't wanna talk about it
Seems to me
You just turn your pretty head and walk away

I've got ta cool myself down
Stompin' around
Thinkin' some words I can't name ya
Meet ya half way
Got nothin' to say
Still I don't s'pose I can blame ya

Seems to me
You don't want to talk about it
Seems to me
You just turn your pretty head and walk away

Walk away


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2019)

Let the River Run
Carly Simon

We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters

Let the river run
Let all the dreamers
Wake the nation
Come, the New Jerusalem

Silver cities rise
The morning lights
The streets that meet them
And sirens call them on
With a song

It's asking for the taking
Trembling, shaking
Oh, my heart is aching
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters

We the great and small
Stand on a star
And blaze a trail of desire
Through the dark'ning dawn

It's asking for the taking
2x  Come run with me now
The sky is the color of blue
You've never even seen
In the eyes of your lover

Oh, my heart is aching
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters

It's asking for the taking
Trembling, shaking
Oh, my heart is aching
We're coming to the edge
Running on the water
Coming through the fog
Your sons and daughters
Let the river run (let the river run)
Let all the dreamers (let all the dreamers)
Wake the nation (wake the nation)
Come, the ^New Jerusalem​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 7, 2019)

beautress said:


> ​


Thanks for reminding me about her. She was great in concert both times I saw her in Ohio.
Awesome band.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks, Angelo.

My Karyoke group meets Tuesdays, and I sang her song, from the James Bond Movie, The Spy Who Loved Me. 
In spite of my little asthma problem, they liked it. I have a very high voice, sing with allegro, but can hit base notes too. I like almost all of Carly's amazing songs. The name of the song from last night is "Nobody Does it Better." I was a little rusty, having been down with asthma, and a couple of notes were a little weird, but other than that, when I stayed in the lower octave, it was my best Karyoke ever. And <blush> the guys like to think it's all about them. And some of the ladies look a little peeved, but I got some undeserved accolades, considering it's Carly Simon who did all the hard work of writing, composing, and getting everything just right. We just got similar vocal genes, I guess. 

There's another one tonight at a different location, but I may not be able to come across very well on "Let the River Run," which won an academy award in 1988 for best song, in the hit movie, "Working Girl." I have to get rid of some of this trickling in my chest from the asthma, and the medicine gives a staunch "take care with using machinery, driving, etc." warning. Maybe I'll take a Benadryl instead just one time. It doesn't mess with my driving.
The prescription one doesn't seem to bother me either, but it really gives a warning, so.... *sigh* ... 

Angelo, Do you karyoke?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 7, 2019)

beautress said:


> Thanks, Angelo.
> 
> My Karyoke group meets Tuesdays, and I sang her song, from the James Bond Movie, The Spy Who Loved Me.
> In spite of my little asthma problem, they liked it. I have a very high voice, sing with allegro, but can hit base notes too. I like almost all of Carly's amazing songs. The name of the song from last night is "Nobody Does it Better." I was a little rusty, having been down with asthma, and a couple of notes were a little weird, but other than that, when I stayed in the lower octave, it was my best Karyoke ever. And <blush> the guys like to think it's all about them. And some of the ladies look a little peeved, but I got some undeserved accolades, considering it's Carly Simon who did all the hard work of writing, composing, and getting everything just right. We just got similar vocal genes, I guess.
> ...


No just play guitar and write some song lyrics and sound effects recordings, etc.
I sing all the time but generally not in public.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Angelo.
> ...


Hope you write something mellow for the nation, Angelo. With all the fussin' and fightin' going on out there in the silly-season that election years bring, it's already started, and it hasn't gotten here yet.

People need something mellow to listen to that will take their out-of-sorts psyche state back to the real world. I betcha you can do that, unless you already have for centering on what's important in life.  Wish I could listen in on one of your sessions.


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2019)

Monday, Monday--Oh, wait! It's Thursday! 


Monday, Monday
The Mamas and The Papas
Bah-da bah-da-da-da
Bah-da bah-da-da-da
Bah-da bah-da-da-da
Monday, Monday, so good to me
Monday mornin', it was all I hoped it would be
Oh Monday mornin', Monday mornin' couldn't guarantee
That Monday evenin' you would still be here with me
Monday, Monday, can't trust that day
Monday, Monday, sometimes it just turns out that way
Oh Monday mornin' you gave me no warnin' of what was to be
Oh Monday, Monday, how could you leave and not take me
Every other day, every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
A-you can find me cryin' all of the time
Monday, Monday, so good to me
Monday mornin', it was all I hoped it would be
But Monday mornin', Monday mornin' couldn't guarantee
That Monday evenin' you would still be here with me
Every other day, every other day
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
A-you can find me cryin' all of the time
Monday, Monday, can't trust that day
Monday, Monday, it just turns out that way
Oh Monday, Monday, won't go away
Monday, Monday, it's here to stay
Oh Monday, Monday
Oh Monday, Monday​


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2019)

I Need Somebody Groovy  (Yeah!)
The Mamas and The Papas

I need somebody groovy
Someone who's able to move me, yeah (yeah) 
They gotta move me like they should
And when I find somebody, yeah
I'm gonna treat 'em good

Don't need no imitations
Can't use my imagination, no (yeah, yeah) 
They gotta move me like they should
And when I find somebody, yeah
I'm gonna treat 'em good

Oh, please, please believe me
I need someone to relieve me, yeah (yeah, yeah) 
They gotta move me like they should
And when I find somebody, yeah
I'm gonna treat 'em good

I need somebody groovy
Someone who really can move me, yeah 
They gotta move me like they should
And when I find somebody, yeah
I'm gonna treat 'em good
And when I find somebody, yeah
I'm gonna treat 'em good​


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2019)

I Can't Smile Without You by Barry Manilow


Can't Smile Without You
Barry Manilow
You know I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard to do anything
You see I feel sad when you're sad
I feel glad when you're glad
If you only knew what I'm going through
I just can't smile without you

You came along just like a song
And brighten my day
Who would have believed that you where part of a dream
Now it all seems light years away

And now you know I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard to do anything
You see I feel sad when your sad
I feel glad when you're glad
If you only knew what I'm going through
I just can't smile

Now some people say happiness takes so very long to find
Well, I'm finding it hard leaving your love behind me

And you see I can't smile without you
I can't smile without you
I can't laugh and I can't sing
I'm finding it hard to do anything
You see I feel glad when you're glad
I feel sad when you're sad
If you only knew what I'm going through
I just can't smile without you

​


----------



## beautress (Aug 8, 2019)

A Whiter Shade of Pale, by Procol Harum


We skipped the light fandango
Turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
I was feeling kinda seasick
But the crowd called out for more
The room was humming harder
As the ceiling flew away
When we called out for another drink
The waiter brought a tray

And so it was that later
As the miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale

She said, 'There is no reason'
And the truth is plain to see
But I wandered through my playing cards
And would not let her be
One of sixteen vestal virgins
Who were leaving for the coast
And although my eyes were open
They might have just as well've been closed

And so it was that later
As the miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale

And so it was that later
As the miller told his tale
That her face, at first just ghostly
Turned a whiter shade of pale​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

Straight Shooter
The Mamas and the Papas


Don't get me mad, don't tell no lie
Don't make me sad, don't pass me by 
Baby are you holding, holding anything but me? 
Because I'm a real straight shooter
If you know what I mean
You can bring me love, you can hang around 
You can bring me up, don't you bring me down 
Baby are you holding, holding anything but me? 
Because I'm a real straight shooter
If you know what I mean
I've been searching all night
Just to find what I'm looking for 
Baby, baby, treat me right
Or I won't come round your door 
No more!
You can bring me love, you can hang around 
You can bring me up, don't you bring me down 
Baby are you holding, holding anything but me? 
Because I'm a real straight shooter
If you know what I mean
I've been searching all night
Just to find what I'm looking for 
Baby, baby, treat me right
Or I won't come round your door 
No more!
Don't get me mad, don't tell no lie 
Don't get me sad, just get me high 
Baby, what your holding
Half of that belongs to me 
Because I'm a real straight shooter
I'm a real straight shooter
(I've been searching all night long)
I'm a real straight shooter (baby) 
If you know what I mean
If you know what I mean
Source: LyricFind​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

Dancin' in the Street
The Mamas and the Papas

Callin' out around the world 
Are you ready for a brand new beat?
Summer's here and the time is right
For dancin' in the streets
They're dancin' in Chicago
Down in New Orleans
Up in New York City
All we need is music (sweet music)
Sweet music (sweet music)
There'll be music everywhere (everywhere)
There'll be swingin' and swayin' and records playin'
And dancin' in the streets
Oh, it doesn't matter what you wear
Just as long as you are there
So come on, every guy (come on) grab a girl
Everywhere around the world
There'll be dancing 
They're dancing in the street
This is an invitation
Across the nation
A chance for the folks to meet
There'll be laughin', singin', and music swingin'
And dancin' in the streets
Philadelphia, P.A. (Philadelphia, P.A.)
Baltimore and DC now (Baltimore and DC now)
Yeah, don't forget the Motor City
(Can't forget the Motor City)
All we need is music (sweet music)
Sweet music (sweet music)
There'll be music everywhere (everywhere)
There'll be swingin' and swayin' and records playin'
And dancin' in the street, yeah
Oh, it doesn't matter what you wear
Just as long as you are there
So come on, every guy (come on, come on) grasp a girl
Everywhere around the world
There'll be dancin'
Be dancin' in the streets
Philadelphia, P.A. (Philadelphia, P.A.)
Baltimore and DC now (Baltimore and DC now)
Can't forget that Motor City
(Can't forget the Motor City)
Way down in L.A., California
(Way down in L.A., California)
Not to mention Halifax, Nova Scotia (Not to mention, indeed)
And [?] they do that [?] you know (Yes, I know)
Manchester? (And, oh, Amherst, Amherst)
Alexandria? (Virginia, Virginia)
Falls Church (Where's that?)
Ooh, Boyle Heights! (Boyle Heights, never heard of it)​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

El Condor Pasa
Simon and Garfunkle


*Simon & Garfunkel Lyrics*
"El Condor Pasa (If I Could)"

I'd rather be a sparrow than a snail
Yes, I would
If I could
I surely would

I'd rather be a hammer than a nail
Yes, I would
If I only could
I surely would

Away, I'd rather sail away
Like a swan that's here and gone
A man gets tied up to the ground
He gives the world its saddest sound
It's saddest sound

I'd rather be a forest than a street
Yes, I would
If I could
I surely would

I'd rather feel the earth beneath my feet
Yes, I would
If I only could
I surely would​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

Do You Wanna Dance
The Mamas and the Papas


Do you want to dance under the moon light
Squeeze me all through the night
Oh, baby, do you want to dance
Do you want to dance and hold my hand
Tell me I'm your lover man
Oh, baby, do you want to dance

Do you want to dance and make romance
C'mon pretty baby and take a chance
Hey, baby, baby, do you want to dance
do you want to dance
(Do you, do you, do you) do you want to dance
(Do you, do you, do you) do you want to dance

Do you want to dance under the moon light
Squeeze me all through the night
Oh, baby, do you want to dance
do you want to dance
(Do you, do you, do you) do you want to dance
(Do you, do you, do you) do you want to dance
Do you want to dance
(Do you want to dance)
Will you take a chance
(Do you want to dance)
Will hold my hand
(Do you want to dance)
And maybe let me be your lover man
(Do you want to dance)
Can I hold your hand
(Do you want to dance)
Let me be your lover man
(Do you want to dance)
Can I hold your hand
(Do you want to dance)​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

Go Where You Wanna Go
The Mamas and the Papas


You gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with
You gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with

You don't understand
That a girl like me can love just one man
Three thousand miles, that's how far you'll go
And you said to me please don't follow
'Cause you gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with
You gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with

You don't understand
That a girl like me can love just one man
You've been gone a week, and I tried so hard
Not to be the cryin' kind
Not to be the girl you left behind

You gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with
You gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with
You gotta go where you want to go
Do what you want to do
With whoever you want to do it with​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

Got a Feelin'
The Mamas and the Papas


Got a feelin' that I wasting time on you babe
Got a feelin' that you're been untrue
I got a feelin' that you're stealin'
All the love I thought I was giving to you
Baby, it's¯ true

Got a feelin' that you're playing some game with me babe
Got a feelin' that you just can't see
If you're entertaining any thought that you're gaining
By causing me all of this pain and making me blue
The joke on you

When I get to feeling that you're stealing love
And I don't know why, baby
It makes me so discouraged
I finally get the courage not to cry, babe
Or even try, babe

Got a feelin' that I'm wasting time on you babe
Got a feelin' that you're been untrue
I got a feelin' that you're stealin'
All the love I thought I was giving to you
Baby, it's true; the joke's on you
Baby it's true; the joke's on you
​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

I Believe in Music
Mac Davis

I Believe in Music
Mac Davis
I could just sit around making music all day long
As long as I'm making my music ain't gonna do nobody no harm
And who knows maybe I'll come up with a song
To make people want to stop all this fussing and fighting
Long enough to sing along

I believe in music
I believe in love
I believe in music
I believe in love

Music is love and love is music if you know what I mean
People who believe in music are the happiest people I've ever seen
So clap your hands and stomp your feet and shake those tambourines
Lift your voices to the sky tell me what you see.

I believe in music
I believe in love
I believe in music
I believe in love

Music is the universal language, and love is the key
To peace hope and understanding, and living in harmony
So take your brother by the hand and come along with me
Lift your voices to the sky, tell me what you see

I believe in music
I believe in love
I believe in music
I believe in love​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

I Am a Rock
Simon and Garfunkel


A winter's day
In a deep and dark
December
I am alone
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow
I am a rock
I am an island

I've built walls
A fortress deep and mighty
That none may penetrate
I have no need of friendship, friendship causes pain
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain
I am a rock
I am an island

Don't talk of love
But I've heard the words before
It's sleeping in my memory
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died
If I never loved I never would have cried
I am a rock
I am an island

I have my books
And my poetry to protect me
I am shielded in my armor
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb
I touch no one and no one touches me
I am a rock
I am an island
And a rock feels no pain
And an island never cries​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

Day-O (Banana Boat Song)
Harry Belafonte


Day-o, day-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink of rum
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Stack banana 'til de mornin' come
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Lift six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Daylight come and me wan' go home

A beautiful bunch o' ripe banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Hide the deadly black tarantula
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Lift six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot bunch
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day-o, day-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home​


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight
The Tokens

A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
In the jungle, the mighty jungle
The lion sleeps tonight
In the jungle the quiet jungle
The lion sleeps tonight
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
Near the village the peaceful village
The lion sleeps tonight
Near the village the quiet village
The lion sleeps tonight
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
Hush my darling don't fear my darling
The lion sleeps tonight
Hush my darling don't fear my darling
The lion sleeps tonight
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh​


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2019)

One of my favorites to sing at Karaoke:
Bridge Over Troubled Water
Simon & Garfunkel
Bridge over Troubled Water
Simon & Garfunkel
When you're weary, feeling small
When tears are in your eyes, I'll dry them all (all)
I'm on your side, oh, when times get rough
And friends just can't be found
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down

When you're down and out
When you're on the street
When evening falls so hard
I will comfort you (ooo)
I'll take your part, oh, when darkness comes
And pain is all around
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will lay me down

Sail on silver girl
Sail on by
Your time has come to shine
All your dreams are on their way
See how they shine
Oh, if you need a friend
I'm sailing right behind
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind
Like a bridge over troubled water
I will ease your mind​


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2019)

I've also sung this one and love it very much:
The Sound of Silence
Simon & Garfunkel

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence
In restless dreams I walked alone
Narrow streets of cobblestone
'Neath the halo of a street lamp
I turned my collar to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
That split the night
And touched the sound of silence
And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand people, maybe more
People talking without speaking
People hearing without listening
People writing songs that voices never share
No one dared
Disturb the sound of silence
"Fools" said I, "You do not know
Silence like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might teach you
Take my arms that I might reach you"
But my words like silent raindrops fell
And echoed in the wells of silence
And the people bowed and prayed
To the neon god they made
And the sign flashed out its warning
In the words that it was forming
And the sign said, "The words of the prophets
Are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of silence​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 10, 2019)

"Rhiannon"
("Fleetwood Mac" Version)

Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
Takes to the sky like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?
All your life you've never seen a woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?

She is like a cat in the dark
And then she is the darkness
She rules her life like a fine skylark
And when the sky is starless
All your life you've never seen a woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?
Will you ever win?

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

She rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
She rules her life like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?
All your life you've never seen a woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?
Will you ever win?
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Oooooh
Taken by
Taken by the sky
Taken by
Taken by the sky
Taken by
Taken by the sky
Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind
Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2019)

Angelo said:


> "Rhiannon"
> ("Fleetwood Mac" Version)
> 
> Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night
> ...


Winner, winner, Chicken dinner! 
I remember hearing that song a thousand times, but somehow didn't catch onto the words. So I know it, but don't know the words. It would sure be a great karaoke. It takes me 3 weeks to prepare a song I don't know the words to for singing. About a month ago, I started taking these "Brain support" tablets because lately I've had trouble focusing. I lost a sister, brother, husband, mother-in-law, and best friend in the space of 5 years, and I'm feeling so isolated and decided to be the best that I can be as a singer, because people like my voice for some reason. We moved to the Piney Woods to be near my sister in Walker County, Texas, and she got better for 7 years. Then my husband died in the summer of 2016, and my sister died about 5 months later 3 days after she and her husband moved to his inherited 3,000-acre ranch 40 miles from here. It's been a rough 3 years, and my best friend EJ died June 24 of this year, to make matters worse. Anyhow, I'm going to try to do Rhiannon, but I promise you, it will likely take me 4 weeks instead of 3 because I'm working on Carly Simon's "Let the River Run." and fighting asthma tooth and nail at the same time. That just means a 3- or 4-beat hold may just be 1 beat and count 2 or 3, accordingly. lol I've never had so much trouble with lungs as this past year--got pneumonia for a shot that was supposed to cover all 6 potential pneumonia types in 2018, and 3 days later had a 102-degree temperature Not only was I sick for over a month, I coughed my butt off for ever since then, which has been nigh onto a year. My doc finally gave me some stuff for allergic-related asthma, when she decided that was what was causing the extended hacking and coughing. Our allergies have been off the charts with a lot of precipitation, however, so that may be the true culprit. It's good to be able to sleep all night after taking it. I need to compare your lyrics with some I found, because on the second verse, the video had totally different wording than the Rhiannon lyrics above. I apologize if they're alike and will delete them if they are. lol Oh, and here is the story behind Rhiannon. I just had to know and found a link that takes you there: Fleetwood Mac: the story behind Rhiannon | Louder

Note: the words seem the same, but these are big enough for me to see them from 2'.  Vision not my forte. It could be I just got off track and couldn't find my place on yours (?) As I said, Brain Support Supplements are for FOCUS, which have been an issue for well, most of my life, but it's especially hard when all the people you love who helped you through life are gone. You have to deal with it by yourself then.


----------



## beautress (Aug 10, 2019)

*Rhiannon*
Fleetwood Mac

Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night and
Wouldn't you love to love her?
Takes to the sky like a bird in flight and
Who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?

She is like a cat in the dark and then
She is the darkness
She rules her life like a fine skylark and when
The sky is starless

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?
Will you ever win?

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

She rings like a bell through the night and
Wouldn't you love to love her?
She rules her life like a bird in flight and
Who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the wind
Would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Will you ever win?
Will you ever win?

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

Taken by
Taken by the sky

Taken by
Taken by the sky

Taken by
Taken by the sky

Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind

Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind

Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind

Songwriters: Stephanie Nicks​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

LA DE DA
Ringo Starr

I live my life, it's only right,
'Cause I can't live your life for you
I'm satisfied, feeling high,
'Cause I found out just what to do.
Oh, you can bet I never let the things I get,
Get the best of me.
When I get blue, here's what I do and so can you,
It is no mystery when you sing.
La, La de da, like que sera, whatever la de da,
La de da, all you gotta say is la de da.

You don't need to cry
No reason why is ever good enough for me.
We can take a walk, just laugh and talk,
Whatever's going to be will be,
And when it rains I don't complain,
I'm like a train, I just keep rolling on.
Sometimes you lose, you blow a fuse,
You're not immune to what's been going on, sing along.
La La de da, like que sera, sera whatever la de da,
La de da, all you gotta say is la de da.

And when you're down, it can be found,
Turn it around, you know the remedy.
(You always get what you always get, you always get what you always get)
Just cut some slack, don't look back
'Cause it's a fact it will be okay, when you say
La, La de da, like que sera, sera,  whatever la de da,
La de da, all you gotta say is la de da.
Oh yeah, just like Doris Day said que sera,
La, La de da, La, la de da, La, la de da.
All you gotta say is la de da.
All I got to say is, all we got to say is,
It's the only way is, la de da.
La, La de da, La, la de da. (more laladedas)​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2019)

Musical karaoke by Nathan East.
"Sir Duke"

Music is a world within itself
With a language we all understand
With an equal opportunity
For all to sing, dance and clap their hands
But just because a record has a groove
Don't make it in the groove
But you can tell right away at letter A
When the people start to move

They can feel it all over
They can feel it all over people
They can feel it all over
They can feel it all over people

Music knows it is and always will
Be one of the things that life just won't quit
But here are some of music's pioneers
That time will not allow us to forget
For there's Basie, Miller, Satchmo
And the king of all Sir Duke
And with a voice like Ella's ringing out
There's no way the band can lose

You can feel it all over
You can feel it all over people
You can feel it all over
You can feel it all over people


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

This piece I rediscovered a couple of years ago, and it was hard. The very first time I sang it, everything that could go wrong did go wrong. But I kept on trying by singing it every other week until it was natural. It's not easy, but it's well worth the extra time you put into it to get it right, and I came out with a new respect for Christopher Cross when I did. It helps other people understand a difficult piece if you enunciate the words well. Not only that, but it's one of the best sea songs ever written since well, the traditional "Drunken Sailor" that makes me laugh every time I hear the Irish Rovers belting it out. My karaoke guy doens't have "drunken sailor". I bought a guitar last year but haven't opened it up yet... 

Sailing
Christopher Cross

Sailing
Christopher Cross
Well, it's not far down to paradise, at least it's not for me
And if the wind is right you can sail away and find tranquility
Oh, the canvas can do miracles, just you wait and see.
Believe me.

It's not far to never-never land, no reason to pretend
And if the wind is right you can find the joy of innocence again
Oh, the canvas can do miracles, just you wait and see.
Believe me.

Sailing takes me away to where I've always heard it could be
Just a dream and the wind to carry me
And soon I will be free
Fantasy, it gets the best of me
When I'm sailing

All caught up in the reverie, every word is a symphony
Won't you believe me?
Sailing takes me away to where I've always heard it could be
Just a dream and the wind to carry me
And soon I will be free

Well it's not far back to sanity, at least it's not for me
And if the wind is right you can sail away and find serenity
Oh, the canvas can do miracles, just you wait and see.
Believe me.

Sailing takes me away to where I've always heard it could be
Just a dream and the wind to carry me
And soon I will be free​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Prepare yourself to laugh your butt off: 


Drunken Sailor
The Irish Rovers

What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
What will we do with a drunken sailor?
Early in the morning!

Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!

Shave his belly with a rusty razor
Shave his belly with a rusty razor
Shave his belly with a rusty razor
Early in the morning!
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!

Put him in a long boat till his sober
Put him in a long boat till his sober
Put him in a long boat till his sober
Early in the morning!
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!

Stick him in a scupper with a hosepipe bottom
Stick him in a scupper with a hosepipe bottom
Stick him in a scupper with a hosepipe bottom
Early in the morning!
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!

Put him in the bed with the captains daughter
Put him in the bed with the captains daughter
Put him in the bed with the captains daughter
Early in the morning!
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!

That's what we do with a drunken sailor
That's what we do with a drunken sailor
That's what we do with a drunken sailor
Early in the morning!
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!

Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Way hay and up she rises
Early in the morning!​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Take a Chance on Me
ABBA

If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
When you're feeling down

If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
And it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test
If you let me try

Take a chance on me
That's all I ask of you, honey
Take a chance on me

We can go dancing (oh)
We can go walking (yeah)
As long as we're together (long as we're together)
Listen to some music (oh)
Maybe just talking (yeah)
Get to know you better (get to know you better)

'Cause you know I've got
So much that I wanna do
When I dream I'm alone with you, it's magic
You want me to leave it there
Afraid of a love affair, but I think you know
That I can't let go

If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
When you're feeling down

If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
And it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test
If you let me try

Take a chance on me
Come on, give me a break, will you?
Take a chance on me

Oh, you can take your time, baby (oh)
I'm in no hurry (yeah)
Know I'm gonna get you (know I'm gonna get you)
You don't wanna hurt me (oh)
Baby, don't worry (yeah)
I ain't gonna let you (I ain't gonna let you)

Let me tell you now
My love is strong enough
To last when things are rough, it's magic
You say that I waste my time
But I can't get you off my mind, no, I can't let go
'Cause I love you so

If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
If you're feeling down

If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see?
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me
Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me

Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me
Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me

Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba, ba-ba
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Shambala
Three Dog Night, Tennessee Symphony Orchestra

Wash away my troubles, wash away my pain
With the rain in Shambala
Wash away my sorrow, wash away my shame
With the rain in Shambala

Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Everyone is helpful, everyone is kind
On the road to Shambala
Everyone is lucky, everyone is so kind
On the road to Shambala

Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

How does your light shine, in the halls of Shambala
How does your light shine in the halls of Shambala

I can tell my sister by the flowers in her eyes
On the road to Shambala
I can tell my brother by the flowers in his eyes
On the road to Shambala

Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

How does your light shine, in the halls of Shambala?
How does your light shine, in the halls of Shambala?
Tell me. How does your light shine, in the halls of Shambala?
Tell me. How does your light shine, in the halls of Shambala?

Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ah, ooh, yeah, yeah,  On the road to shambala
Ah, ooh, Shammmmmmmm- baaaaa - laaaaaah
Ah, ooh, yeah, on the road to Shamaba!​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

I got interested in Creedence Clearwater Revival 3 years ago, and a year later, picked up a movie just to see what it was about, and this song, which was in an album I had purchased the year before was on the disc, it just meant a lot more after seeing the movie, "Tropic Thunder" (2008) I really got to liking it after that. I did sing it once, but not twice. Might try it again. I have to work on them for a week if I've done them before, 3-4 weeks if they're completely new.

Run through the Jungle
Creedence Clearwater Revival


Run Through the Jungle
Creedence Clearwater Revival

Whoa thought it was a nightmare
Lord it was so true

They told me don't go walking slow
The devil's on the loose

Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Whoa don't look back to see

Thought I heard a rumblin'
Calling to my name

Two hundred million guns are loaded
Satan cries "take aim"

Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Whoa don't look back to see

Over on the mountain
thunder magic spoke

Let the people know my wisdom
Fill the land with smoke

Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Whoa don't look back to see

Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Better run through the jungle
Whoa don't look back to see
​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Hungry Eyes


*Hungry Eyes*
Eric Carmen
I've been meaning to tell you
I've got this feelin' that won't subside
I look at you and I fantasize
Now and tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

I want to hold you so hear me out
I want to show you what love's all about
Now an tonight
Now I've got you in my sights

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I

Now I've got you in my sights
With these hungry eyes
Now did I take you by surprise
I need you to see
This love was meant to be

With these hungry eyes
One look at you and I can't disguise
I've got hungry eyes
I feel the magic between you and I​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

*(I've Had) The Time of My Life*
Bill Medley (& Jennifer Warnes, artist)

Now I've had the time of my life
No, I never felt like this before
Yes I swear it's the truth
And I owe it all to you

'Cause I've had the time of my life
And I owe it all to you

I've been waiting for so long
Now I've finally found someone to stand by me
We saw the writing on the wall
And we felt this magical fantasy
Now with passion in our eyes
There's no way we could disguise it secretly
So we take each others hand
'Cause we seem to understand the urgency

Just remember
You're the one thing
I can't get enough of
So I'll tell you something
This could be love

Because I've had the time of my life
No, I never felt this way before
Yes I swear it's the truth
And I owe it all to you
Hey baby

With my body and soul
I want you more than you'll ever know
So we'll just let it go
Don't be afraid to lose control, no

Yes, I know what's on your mind when you say
"Stay with me tonight" (stay with me)
And remember
You're the one thing
I can't get enough of
So I'll tell you something
This could be love

Because I've had the time of my life
No, I never felt this way before
Yes I swear it's the truth
And I owe it all to you
'Cause I've had the time of my life
And I've searched through every open door (never felt this way)
Till I found the truth
And I owe it all to you

Now I've had the time of my life
No, I never felt this way before (never felt this way)
Yes I swear it's the truth
And I owe it all to you

I've had the time of my life
No, I never felt this way before (never felt this way)
Yes I swear it's the truth
And I owe it all to you
'Cause I've had the time of my life (I had time of my life)
And I've searched through every open door (you do it to me, baby)
Till I found the truth (you do it to me, baby)
And I owe it all to you​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Michael
The Highwaymen

Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah

The river is deep and the river is wide, Hallelujah
Green pastures on the other side, Hallelujah

Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah

Jordan's river is chilly and cold, Hallelujah
Chills the body but not the soul, Hallelujah

Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah

The river is deep and the river is wide, Hallelujah
Milk and honey on the other side, Hallelujah

Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Michael row the boat ashore, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah
Sister help to trim the sail, Hallelujah
​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> "Rhiannon"
> ("Fleetwood Mac" Version)
> 
> Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night
> ...


I've been listening to your "Rhiannon" a lot lately, Angelo. It has that special something, an aesthetic quality that goes way beyond great. The beat is good, it's intriguing and a little mysterious when done well. I'm a week or two away from trying it out for a first time. I like a good song to be loved by the people who hear it, and that one is going to take some work to get it just right. Thanks again for the suggestion. You have amazing likes in music!


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm Gonna Be*, (The Proclaimers)


When I wake up, well I know I'm gonna be,
I'm gonna be the girl who wakes up next you
When I go out, yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who goes along with you
If I get drunk, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who gets drunk next to you
And if I haver up, yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who's havering to you

But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the girl who walks a thousand miles
To fall down at your door

When I'm working, yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who's working hard for you
And when the money, comes in for the work I do
I'll pass almost every penny on to you
When I come home (when I come home) well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who comes back home to you
And if I grow-old (when I grow-old) well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who's growing old with you

But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the girl who walks a thousand miles
To fall down at your door

Da da da (da da da)
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da dun diddle un diddle un diddle uh da
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da dun diddle un diddle un diddle uh da

When I'm lonely, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who's lonely without you
And when I'm dreaming, well I know I'm gonna dream
I'm gonna dream about the time when I'm with you
When I go out (when I go out) well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who goes along with you
And when I come home (when I come home) yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the girl who comes back home with you
I'm gonna be the girl who's coming home with you

But I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the girl who walks a thousand miles
To fall down at your door

Da da da (da da da)
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da dun diddle un diddle un diddle uh da
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da dun diddle un diddle un diddle uh da
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da dun diddle un diddle un diddle uh da
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da (da da da)
Da da da dun diddle un diddle un diddle uh da

And I would walk 500 miles
And I would walk 500 more
Just to be the girl who walked a thousand miles
To fall down at your door​* I loved this song so much I wanted to sing it at karaoke night.
Well, it's a man's song, so I just tried to turn it into a girl's song
by replacing the Proclaimers "man" with the word, "girl" even if it is
one of the best songs of the century. It's up, it's got pepper, it's totally fun! ​


----------



## beautress (Aug 13, 2019)

Take a Chance on Me
ABBA


If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
When you're feeling down

If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
And it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test
If you let me try

Take a chance on me
That's all I ask of you, honey
Take a chance on me

We can go dancing (oh)
We can go walking (yeah)
As long as we're together (long as we're together)
Listen to some music (oh)
Maybe just talking (yeah)
Get to know you better (get to know you better)

'Cause you know I've got
So much that I wanna do
When I dream I'm alone with you, it's magic
You want me to leave it there
Afraid of a love affair, but I think you know
That I can't let go

If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
When you're feeling down

If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
And it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test
If you let me try

Take a chance on me
Come on, give me a break, will you?
Take a chance on me

Oh, you can take your time, baby (oh)
I'm in no hurry (yeah)
Know I'm gonna get you (know I'm gonna get you)
You don't wanna hurt me (oh)
Baby, don't worry (yeah)
I ain't gonna let you (I ain't gonna let you)

Let me tell you now
My love is strong enough
To last when things are rough, it's magic
You say that I waste my time
But I can't get you off my mind, no, I can't let go
'Cause I love you so

If you change your mind
I'm the first in line
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know
Gonna be around
If you've got no place to go
If you're feeling down

If you're all alone
When the pretty birds have flown
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see?
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me
Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me

Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me
Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me

Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba
Ba-ba-ba, ba, ba, ba-ba
Honey, I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best
Baby, can't you see
Gotta put me to the test
Take a chance on me​


----------



## beautress (Aug 15, 2019)

Somewhere Out There
 written by James Horner, Barry Mann and *Cynthia Weil*


Made popular by the Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram

Somewhere Out There
James Ingram, Linda Ronstadt

Somewhere out there beneath the pale moonlight​Someone's thinking of me and loving me tonight
Somewhere out there someone's saying a prayer
That we'll find one another in that dream somewhere out there​And even though I know how very far apart we are​It helps to think we might be wishin' on the same bright star
And when the night wind starts to sing a lonesome lullaby
It helps to think we're sleeping underneath the same big sky​Somewhere out there, if love can see us through​Then we'll be together somewhere out there
Out where dreams come true​And even though I know how very far apart we are​It helps to think we might be wishin' on the same bright star
And when the night wind starts to sing a lonesome lullaby
It helps to think we're sleeping underneath the same big sky​Somewhere out there, if love can see us through​Then we'll be together somewhere out there
Out where dreams come true​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 15, 2019)

Beneath, Between and Behind

Ten score years ago
Defeat the kingly foe
A wondrous dream came into being
Tame the trackless waste
No virgin land left chaste
All shining eyes but never seeing

Beneath the noble birth
Between the proudest words
Behind the beauty, cracks appear
Once with heads held high
They sang out to the sky
Why do their shadows bow in fear

Watch the cities rise
Another ship arrives
Earth’s melting pot, and ever growing
Fantastic dreams come true
Inventing something new
The greatest minds, but never knowing

The guns replace the plow
Facades are tarnished now
The principles have been betrayed
The dreams’s gone stale
But still let hope prevail
Hope that history’s debt won’t be repaid


----------



## beautress (Aug 15, 2019)

Walk Right In
The Rooftop Singers

Walk right in, sit right down
Daddy, let your mind roll on
Walk right in, sit right down
Daddy, let your mind roll on
Everybody's talkin' 'bout a new way of walkin'
Do you want to lose your mind?
Walk right in, sit right down
Daddy, let your mind roll on

Walk right in, sit right down
Baby, let your hair hang down
Walk right in, sit right down
Baby, let your hair hang down
Everybody's talkin' 'bout a new way of walkin'
Do you want to lose your mind?
Walk right in, sit right down
Baby, let your hair hang down

Walk right in, sit right down
Daddy, let your mind roll on
Walk right in, sit right down
Daddy, let your mind roll on
Everybody's talkin' 'bout a new way of walkin'
Do you want to lose your mind?
Walk right in, sit right down
Daddy, let your mind roll on
Daddy, let your mind roll on
​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2019)

A song for Jeff
(He's laughing with another girl
And playing with another heart
Placing high stakes, making hearts ache
He's loved in seven languages
Jukebox life, diamond nights and ruby lights, high in the sky
Heaven help him, when he falls)

Diamond life, lover boy
He moves in space with minimum waste and maximum joy
City lights, business nights
When you require streetcar desire for higher heights

No place for beginners or sensitive hearts
When sentiment is left to chance
No place to be ending but somewhere to start

No need to ask
He's a smooth operator
Smooth operator, smooth operator
Smooth operator

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale

Face to face, each classic case
We shadow box and double cross
Yet need the chase

A license to love, insurance to hold
Melts all your memories and change into gold
His eyes are like angels but his heart is cold

No need to ask
He's a smooth operator
Smooth operator, smooth operator
Smooth operator

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale


----------



## beautress (Aug 19, 2019)

Here I Am, Lord
John Michael Talbot


I the lord of sea and sky
I have heard my people cry
All who dwell in dark and sin
My hand will save
I have made the stars of night
I will make their darkness bright
Who will bear my light to them?
Whom shall i send?
Here I am Lord
Is it I Lord?
I have heard You calling in the night
I will go Lord
If You lead me
I will hold Your people in my heart
I the lord of wind and flame
I will tend the poor and lame
I will set a feast for them
My hand will save
Finest bread i will provide
Till their hearts be satisfied
I will give my life to them
Whom shall i send?​


----------



## the other mike (Aug 19, 2019)

Was ridin' along side the highway,
Rollin' up the countryside.
Thinkin' I'm the devil's heatwave,
What you burn in your crazy mind ?
Saw a slight distraction
Standin' by the road.
She was smilin' there, yellow in her hair.
"Do you wanna, " I was thinkin', "would you care?"

Sweet hitch-a-hiker,
We could make music at the Greasy King.
Sweet hitch-a-hiker,
Won't you ride on my fast machine?

Cruisin' on thru the junction,
I'm flyin' 'bout the speed of sound.
Noticin' peculiar function,
I ain't no roller coaster; show me down.
I turned away to see her,
Whoa, she caught my eye.
But I was rollin' down, movin' too fast.
"Do you wanna, " she was thinkin', "can it last?"

Sweet hitch-a-hiker,
We could make music at the Greasy King.
Sweet hitch-a-hiker,
Won't you ride on my fast machine?

Was busted up along the highway,
I'm the saddest ridin' fool alive.
Wond'ring if you're goin' in my way,
Won't you give a poor boy a ride?
Here she comes a-ridin',
Lord, she's flyin' high.
But she was rollin' down, movin' too fast.
"Do you wanna, " she was thinkin', "can I last?"

Sweet hitch-a-hiker,
We could make music at the Greasy King.
Sweet hitch-a-hiker,
Won't you ride on my fast machine?


----------



## beautress (Sep 4, 2019)

beautress said:


> A Whiter Shade of Pale, by Procol Harum
> 
> 
> We skipped the light fandango
> ...


I sang this last night at my Karaoke place here in the Tall Pines area of the Piney Woods, TX, and it was a big hit with the crowd. I wasn't sure I'd spent enough time practicing, but nobody seemed to care. Everyone loved it. I was almost certain Angelo said it would be a good Karaoke, but can't find the post. Well, whoever suggested or posted it recently, thanks. I worked very hard on learning how it went, because my recollection of it was fuzzy. I knew I'd heard the song, but not where or when. i've been singing it along for about 3 weeks now, I just can't find a post on this or any other website, unless I missed it for looking. My memory can be a scary place, but the crowd went wild for this one, some said they hadn't heard it for years.  Thanks, whoever is responsible. I just can't find the post and have spent an hour looking, using the search engine 4 or 5 times at various places in music and in the greater forum area as well. Can't find it. lol


----------



## beautress (Sep 4, 2019)

Haven't Got Time For the Pain

*Haven't Got Time for the Pain*
Carly Simon

All those crazy nights when I cried myself to sleep
Now melodrama never makes me weep anymore
'cause I haven't got time for the pain
I haven't got room for the pain
I haven't the need for the pain
Not since I've known you

You showed me how, how to leave myself behind
How to turn down the noise in my mind
Now I haven't got time for the pain
I haven't got room for the pain
I haven't the need for the pain
Not since I've known you
 I haven't got time for the pain
I haven't got room for the pain
I haven't the need for the pain

Suffering was the only thing that made me feel I was alive
Though that's just how much it cost to survive in this world
'til you showed me how, how to fill my heart with love
How to open up and drink in all that white light
Pouring down from the heaven
I haven't got time for the pain
I haven't got room for the pain
I haven't the need for the pain
Not since I've known you

Songwriters: JACOB BRACKMAN, CARLY SIMON​


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

Anticipation, Carly Simon

We can never know about the days to come
But we think about them anyway
And I wonder if I'm really with you now
Or just chasin' after some finer day

Anticipation
Anticipation
Is makin' me late
Is keepin' me waitin'

And I tell you how easy it feels to be with you
And how right your arms feel around me
But I, I rehearsed those lines just late last night
When I was thinkin' about how right tonight might be

Anticipation
Anticipation
Is makin' me late
Is keepin' me waitin'

And tomorrow we might not be together
I'm no prophet and I don't know nature's ways
So I'll try and see into your eyes right now
And just be right here
Cause these are the good old days

These are the good old days
And stay right here
Cause these are the good old days
These are the good old days
These are the good old days
These are the good old days
These are the good old days​


----------



## beautress (Sep 12, 2019)

"Down On The Corner"  ~ John C. Fogerty, 3:10


Early in the evenin' just about supper time
Over by the courthouse they're starting to unwind
Four kids on the corner trying to bring you up
Willy picks a tune out and he blows it on the harp​_[Chorus:]​_Down on the corner, out in the street
Willy and the Poorboys are playin'
Bring a nickel; tap your feet

Rooster hits the washboard and people just got to smile
Blinky, thumps the gut bass and solos for a while
Poorboy twangs the rhythm out on his kalamazoo
Willy goes into a dance and doubles on kazoo​_[Chorus]​_​_[Chorus]​_
You don't need a penny just to hang around
But if you've got a nickel, won't you lay your money down?
Over on the corner there's a happy noise
People come from all around to watch the magic boy​_[Chorus]
[Chorus]
[Chorus]​_


----------



## beautress (Sep 12, 2019)

*Who'll Stop the Rain*
Creedence Clearwater Revival

As long as I remember
The rain has been comin' down
Clouds of myst'ry fallin'
Confusion on the ground
Good men through the ages
Just tryin' to find the sun
And I wonder, still I wonder, who'll stop the rain

So I went down Virginia
Seekin' shelter from the storm
Caught up in the fable, I watched the tower grow
Five year plans and new deals, Wrapped in golden chains
And I wonder, still I wonder who'll stop the rain

Heard the singers playin'
Oh how we cheered for more
The crowd had rushed together
Just tryin' to keep warm
Still the rain kept fallin'
Fallin' on my ear
And I wonder, still I wonder who'll stop the rain

Songwriters: Glenn Gregory, Ian Marsh, Martyn Ware​


----------



## beautress (Sep 12, 2019)

*Hey Tonight*
Creedence Clearwater Revival

Hey, tonight
Gonna be tonight
Don't you know I'm flyin'
Tonight, tonight

Hey, come on
Gonna chase tomorrow
Tonight, tonight

Gonna get it to the rafters
Watch me now
Jody's gonna get religion
All night long

Hey, come on
Gonna hear the sun
Tonight, tonight

Gonna get it to the rafters
Watch me now
Jody's gonna get religion
All night long

Hey, tonight
Gonna be tonight
Don't you know I'm flyin'
Tonight, tonight
Tonight, tonight

Songwriters: JOHN CAMERON FOGERTY​


----------



## beautress (Sep 12, 2019)

*I Heard It Through the Grapevine*
Creedence Clearwater Revival

Oh baby,
I bet you're wondering, how I knew
About your plans to make me blue
With some other guy you knew before
Between the two of us guys, you know love you more
You took me by surprise
When I heard you just met yesterday

Don't you know heard it through the grapevine
Not that sure you'll be mine
I heard it through the grapevine
And honey, I'm about to lose my mind
I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be mine

Ooh you know a man ain't suppose to cry
But these tears I can't hold inside
Losing you would end my life you see
Because you mean that much to me
You could have told me yourself
That you've gone and found someone else

Instead I heard it through the grapevine,
That no longer would you be mine
I heard it through the grapevine,
Honey I'm just about to lose my mind
I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be mine
I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be, my baby

People say they hide from what you see
So, in love with what you hear
I've been hurt I've been confused
But if it's true, won't you tell me dear
Do you plan to let me go
For another guy who says he loves you more

'Cause I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be mine
I heard it through the grapevine,
And honey I'm just about to lose my mind
I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be, my baby

I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be, my baby
I heard it through the grapevine,
Not much longer would you be, my baby​


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> A song for Jeff
> (He's laughing with another girl
> And playing with another heart
> Placing high stakes, making hearts ache
> ...


Mr. Angelo, This may work for my little karaoke project. Thanks! I think it was out in about 1984, and I don't know all the music and almost none of the words. It will take me a month to remember all that, but it's a cool song, and I think the group of karaoke enthusiasts I sing and listen to will like it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> Mr. Angelo, This may work for my little karaoke project. Thanks! I think it was out in about 1984, and I don't know all the music and almost none of the words. It will take me a month to remember all that, but it's a cool song, and I think the group of karaoke enthusiasts I sing and listen to will like it.


Knock em dead kid. Sade's vocals are a little tricky because of all the time changes and 
her off-beat rhythm variations ....and a lot of subtle nuances ( vibrato, trilling ....) in her voice - she makes you feel every word .


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Simple songs but in context a lot to remember without reading
in her performances.
In heaven's name why are you walking away
Hang on to your love
In heaven's name why do you play these games
Hang on to your love

Take time if you're down on luck
It's so easy to walk out on love
Take your time if the going gets tough
It's so precious

So if you want it to get stronger
You'd better not let go
You gotta hold on longer
If you want your love to grow

Gotta stick together
Hand in glove
Hold tight, don't fight
Hang on to your love

In heaven's name why are you walking away
Hang on to your love
In heaven's name why do you play these games
Hang on to your love

Be brave when the journey is rough
It's not easy when you're in love
Don't be ashamed when the going gets tough
It's not easy don't give up

If you want it to get stronger
You'd better not let go
You gotta hold on longer
If you want your love to grow

Gotta stick together
Hand in glove
Hold tight, don't fight
Hang on to your love

In heaven's name why are you walking away
Hang on to your love
In heaven's name why do you play these games
Hang on to your love


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2019)

"La De Da" Ringo Starr

I live my life, it's only right
'Cause i can't live your life for you.
I'm satisfied, feeling high
'Cause i found out just what to do.
Oh, you can bet i never let the things i get get the best of me.
When i get blue, here's what i do and so can you,
It is no mystery when you sing.

La; la de da, like que sera sera,
Whatever la de da, la de da,
All you gotta say is la de da.

You don't need to cry, 
No reason why is ever good enough for me.
We can take a walk, just laugh and talk,
Whatever's going to be will be.
And when it rains i don't complain, i'm like a train, i just keep rolling on.
Sometimes you lose, you blow a fuse, you're not immune
To what's been going on, sing along.

La; la de da, like que sera sera,
Whatever la de da, la de da,
All you gotta say is la de da
Oo-oo

And when you're down, it can be found, turn it around, you know the remedy.
(you always get what you always get, you always get what you always get)
Just cut some slack, don't look back 'cause it's a fact it will be okay
When you say

La; la de da, like que sera, sera,
Whatever la de da, la de da,
All you gotta say is la de da
Oh yeah
Just like doris day said, "que sera,"
La; la de da,
La; la de da,
La^; la de da,
All you gotta say is la de da,
All i gotta say is; all we gotta say is,
It's the only way is la de da.
La; la de da,
La; la de da,
La; la de da,
Come on. Ev'rybody
La; la de da,
This one's for you, mate
La; la de da,
It went la de da, i say
La; la de da,
La; la de da,
Come on, join me with this line!
La; la de da,
La; la de da,
La -​


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2019)

Autumn Leaves, performed by Andy Williams

The falling leaves drift by the window
The Autumn leaves of red and gold
I see your lips, the summer kisses
The sunburned hand I used to hold

Since you went away the days grow long
And soon I'll hear old winter's song
But I miss you most of all, my darling
When Autumn leaves start to fall

I see your lips, the summer kisses
The sunburned hand I used to hold

Since you went away the days grow long
And soon I'll hear old winter's song
But I miss you most of all, my darling
When Autumn leaves start to fall.​
Songwriters: Jacques Prévert, Johnny Mercer, Joseph Kosma


----------



## beautress (Sep 19, 2019)

AT Karaoke this week, sang Ringo Starr's "La De Da" - and it was a hit! Everybody liked it. I put everything I had into it, though. The doctor diagnosed "asthma" the last visit, and it sure takes everything it can away from you, but I've been going to the gym a lot lately, working on aerobic walking which helps the O2 levels you need in those lungs to carry and make a statement in song. It's a cheerful thing that Ringo Starr wrote, and it was a pleasure to give it all I had. We have some pretty stiff critics, but that's got to be my best performance so far, with our Karaoke group. People can hear it in the restaurant, and it's really great when you walk through to the front door, and people recognize you. I missed a lot of Tuesday nights, because of having pneumonia for several months through the fall and winter after taking a pneumonis preventive shot. Duh. If anyone is going to get sick from an attenuated virus which gets converted back to the original illness (not attenuated,) sick is me, and it lasted through the months of spring, too, except by then it had weakened my lungs to the point of inviting pneumonia's ugly sister bronchitis when the pneumonia spent herself out while I suffered, singing rarely, since there were a couple of good days now and then. Also Tues. I sang CCR's Run Through the Jungle (John Cameron Fogerty) and Carly Simon's "I Haven't Got Time for the Pain," which went reasonably well, but it still needs work. The Viet Nam vets liked Run through the Jungle. I'm pretty sure Fogerty wrote that when he or a member of the Army escaped enemy fire by running through the Jungle areas of Viet Nam. I did my best to bring out the feeling of fear first-time army members must've experienced when up against determined enemies who ended many an American life (think the number was around 60,000 fallen Americans).


Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Angelo, This may work for my little karaoke project. Thanks! I think it was out in about 1984, and I don't know all the music and almost none of the words. It will take me a month to remember all that, but it's a cool song, and I think the group of karaoke enthusiasts I sing and listen to will like it.
> ...


 I've been listening to Carly & Company this evening, reviewing her songs, and there are a couple of more I may do sometime in the future. I've done Karaoke on 5 or 6 of her wonderful songs. It's truly fun to sing what she sang in the years I was too busy being a full-time mommy and worker to help my husband with his investment practices with his income. It was fun to work while the children as they grew older, needed me less and less. It's 1 am here. and I'm doing a lot better thanks to a very cool friend posting some upbeat songs elsewhere when I was feeling  awful. I hadn't thought about my husband in a few days, but his death was hard, being all I had of good living in my life revolved around him since he retired int he year in or around 2000, maybe a year or two before that. He liked it that way, hated entertaining, so I became reclusive to try and keep him happy. Dementia is a very demanding disease if you're the caregiver and all else. It's early hours morning..  'Nighters.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2019)

I can't light no more of your darkness
All my pictures seem to fade to black and white
I'm growing tired and time stands still before me
Frozen here on the ladder of my life

Too late to save myself from falling
I took a chance and changed your way of life
But you misread my meaning when I met you
Closed the door and left me blinded by the light

Don't let the sun go down on me
Although I search myself, it's always someone else I see
I'd just allow a fragment of your life to wander free
But losing everything is like the sun going down on me

I can't find the right romantic line
But see me once and see the way I feel
Don't discard me just because you think I mean you harm
But these cuts I have they need love to help them heal


----------



## beautress (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm Gonna Be (500 miles) The Proclaimers


When I wake up, well, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who wakes up next to you
When I go out, yeah, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who goes along with you
If I get drunk, well, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who gets drunk next to you
And if I haver, hey, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who's havering to you

But I would walk five hundred miles
And I would walk five hundred more
Just to be the man girl who walked a thousand miles
To fall down at your door

When I'm working, yes, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who's working hard for you
And when the money comes in for the work I do
I'll pass almost every penny on to you
When I come home (When I come home), oh, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be man girl who comes back home to you
And if I grow old, well, I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be man girl who's growing old with you

But I would walk five hundred miles
And I would walk five hundred more
Just to be the man girl who walked a thousand miles
To fall down at your door

Da lat da (Da lat da), da lat da (Da lat da)
Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da
Da lat da (Da lat da), da lat da (Da lat da)
Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da

When I'm lonely, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who's lonely without you.
An' when I'm dreaming, well I know I'm gonna dream
I'm gonna dream about the time when I'm with you.

When I go out, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who goes along with you.
An' when I come home, yes I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man girl who comes back home with you.

I'm gonna be the man girl who's coming home...with you!

But I would walk five hundred miles
And I would walk five hundred more
Just to be the man girl who walked a thousand miles
To fall down at your door

Da lat da (Da lat da), da lat da (Da lat da)
Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da
Da lat da (Da lat da), da lat da (Da lat da)
Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da
Da lat da (Da lat da), da lat da (Da lat da)
Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da
Da lat da (Da lat da), da lat da (Da lat da)
Da-da-da dun-diddle un-diddle un-diddle uh da-da

But I would walk five hundred miles
And I would walk five hundred more
Just to be the man girl who walked a thousand miles
To fall down at your do-o-or

​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm Easy, Keith Carradine
won best original song, Academy Awards, 1975

It's not my way to love you just when no one's looking
It's not my way to take your hand if I'm not sure
It's not my way to let you see what's going on inside of me
When it's a love you won't be needing you're not free

Please stop pulling at my sleeve if you're just playing
If you won't take the things you make me wanna give
I never cared too much for games, and this one's driving me insane
You're not half as free to wonder as you claim

But I'm easy, yeah I'm easy
Give the word I'll play your game
As though that's how it ought to be
Because I'm easy

Don't lead me on if there's nowhere for you to take me
If loving you would have to be a sometime thing
I can't put bars on my inside, my love is something I can't hide
It still hurts when I recall the times I tried

But I'm easy, yeah I'm easy
Take my hand and pull me down
I won't put up any fight
Because I'm easy

Don't do me favors, let me watch you from the distance
'Cause when you're near I find it hard to keep my head
When your eyes throw light at mine, it's enough to change my mind
Make me leave my cautious words and ways behind

That's why I'm easy, yeah I'm easy
Say you want me I'll come running
Without taking time to think
Because I'm easy

Yeah I'm easy
Take my hand and pull me down
I won't put up any fight
Because I'm easy

Yeah I'm easy
Give the word I'll play your game
As though that's how it ought to be
Because I'm easy

Songwriter: KEITH CARRADINE

​


----------



## beautress (Sep 23, 2019)

Nobody does it Better (from The Spy Who Loved Me)


*Nobody Does It Better*
Carly Simon
Nobody does it better makes me feel sad for the rest
Nobody does it half as good as you
Baby, you're the best
I wasn't lookin' but somehow you found me
I tried to hide from your love light
But like heaven above me the spy who loved me
Is keepin' all my secrets safe tonight

Nobody does it better sometimes I wish someone could
Nobody does it quite the way you do
Did you have to be so good?
The way that you hold me whenever you hold me
There's some kind of magic inside you
That keeps me from runnin' but just keep it comin'
How'd you learn to do the things you do?

And nobody does it better
Makes me feel sad for the rest
Nobody does it half as good as you

Songwriters: Marvin Hamlisch​


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

*Take a load off Fanny
Take a load for free
Take a load off Fanny
And (and, and) you put the load right on me
(You put the load right on me)

The Band - The Weight Lyrics | AZLyrics.com*


----------



## beautress (Sep 26, 2019)

Light My Fire

The Doors

You know that it would be untrue
You know that i would be a liar
If i was to say to you
Girl, we couldn't get much higher

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire

The time to hesitate is through
No time to wallow in the mire
Try now we can only lose
And our love become a funeral pyre

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire, yeah

The time to hesitate is through
No time to wallow in the mire
Try now we can only lose
And our love become a funeral pyre

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire, yeah

You know that it would be untrue
You know that i would be a liar
If i was to say to you
Girl, we couldn't get much higher

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set the night on fire
Try to set the night on fire
Try to set the night on fire
Try to set the night on fire​


----------



## beautress (Sep 26, 2019)

*She Works Hard for the Money*
Donna Summer
She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

Onetta there in the corner stand
And she wonders where she is
And it's strange to her
Some people seem to have everything

Nine a.m. on the hour hand
And she's waiting for the bell
And she's looking real pretty
Just wait for her clientele

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

Twenty-eight years have come and gone
And she's seen a lot of tears
Of the ones who come in
They really seem to need her there

It's a sacrifice working day to day
For little money, just tips for pay
But it's worth it all
Just to hear them say that they care

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

Already knows
She's seen her bad times
Already knows
These are the good times

Never sell out
She never will
Not for a dollar bill
She works hard

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

Hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right, alright

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works so hard for the money
So you better treat her right, alright

She works hard for the money
So hard for it, honey
She works hard for the money
So you better treat her right​


----------



## beautress (Sep 26, 2019)

*On the Radio*

Donna Summer
Someone found a letter you wrote me
On the radio
And they told the world just how you felt
It must have fallen out of a hole
In your old brown overcoat
They never said your name
But I knew just who they meant

I was so surprised and shocked
And I wondered, too
If by chance you heard it for yourself
I never told a soul
Just how I've been feeling about you
But they said it really loud
They said it on the air
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
Now, now

Don't it kinda strike you sad
When you hear our song
Things are not the same
Since we broke up last June
The only thing that I wanna hear
Is that you love me still
And that you think
You'll be comin' home real soon
Whoa, oh, oh, oh, oh
Yeah, you kinda made me feel proud
When I heard him say
You couldn't find the words to say it yourself
And now in my heart I know
I can say what I really feel
'Cause they said it really loud
They said it on the air
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh
Oh, oh, on the radio

If you think that love isn't found on the radio
Then tune right in you made find the love you lost
'Cause now I'm sitting here
With the man I sent away long ago
Hefound it really loud
They said it really loud
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio
Whoa, oh, oh, oh
On the radio​


----------



## beautress (Sep 26, 2019)

Last Dance

Donna Summer

Last dance
Last dance for love
Yes, it's my last chance
For romance tonight
I I need you by me
Beside me, to guide me
To hold me, to scold me
'Cause when I'm bad
I'm so, so bad

So let's dance the last dance
Let's dance the last dance
Let's dance this last dance tonight

Last dance
Last dance for love
Yes, it's my last chance
For romance tonight
Oh-ho, I need you by me
Beside me, to guide me
To hold me, to scold me
'Cause when I'm bad
I'm so, so bad
So let's dance the last dance
Let's dance the last dance
Let's dance the last dance tonight

Oh-ho, I need you by me
To guide me, to guide me
To hold me, to scold me
'Cause when I'm bad
I'm so, so bad

So, come on baby, dance that dance
Come on baby, dance that dance
Come on baby, let's dance tonight
​


----------



## beautress (Sep 27, 2019)

Play that Funky Music

Hey do it now yeah hey

Yeah
There was a funky singer
Playin' in a rock & Roll Band
And never had no problems yeah
Burnin' down one night stands
And everything around me, yeah
Got to stop to feelin' so low
And I decided quickly,
Yes I did disco down and check out the show
Yeah they was

Dancin' and singin' and movin' to the groovin'
And just when it hit me somebody turned around and shouted
Play that funky music white boy
Play that funky music right
Play that funky music white boy
Lay down that boogie and play that funky music till you die
Till you die, oh till you die

Hey wait a minute
Now first it wasn't easy
Changin' Rock & Roll and minds
And things were getting shaky
I thought I'd have to leave it behind
But now its so much better (it's so much better )
I'm funking out in every way
But I'll never lose that feelin' (no I won't)
Of how I learned my lesson that day

When they were
Dancin' and singin' and movin' to the groovin'
And just when it hit me somebody turned around and shouted
Play that funky music white boy
Play that funky music right
Play that funky music white boy
Lay down that boogie and play that funky music till you die
Till you die, oh till you die

They shouted play that funky music
Play that funky music
Play that funky music
Gotta keep on playin' funky music
Play that funky music

Songwriters: Robert W. Parissi​


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2019)

Went a different way this week and sang at three different karaoke places at the invitation of friends, who guess, what, didn't show up to either of the new places. lol! I'm still rather sick from the Friday night one, as it was a bar, and the smoke was so thick, I've been coughing ever since with asthma. I only came back down here to the computer to hopefully find some ricola, but forgot where I put them. 
I did some of the new songs added in the past 3 weeks--Light my Fire went over really well, but the Banana Boat Song by Harry Belafonte took first place like nothing else I ever sang. I worked on it for several weeks and am finishing. Not much else to report, except I may have to knock off this week at karaoke. I need to go back to the doctor and let her rule out other lung issues if any, or get a new panacea for breathing. Later, gators.


----------



## beautress (Oct 2, 2019)

Fun song... plus lyrics!
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 6, 2019)

Evergreen
Barbra Streisand

Love soft as an easy chair
Love fresh as the morning air
One love that is shared by two
I have found with you

Hey
Like a rose under the April snow, oh yeah oh yeah
I was always certain love would grow, oh
Love ageless and evergreen (ever, ever, green and seldom seen)
Seldom seen by two

You and I will make each night a first
Everyday a new beginning oh
Everyday a beginning
Darling do you know you make my spirits rise
Spirits rise and their dance is unrehearsed
Oh they warm and excite us oh
'Cause we have the brightest love

Two lives that shine as one
Morning glory and midnight sun
(Time) Time we've learned to sail above oh oh
(Time) Time won't change the meaning of one love
Ageless and ever (ever, ever)
Evergreen (evergreen)

Evergreen

Songwriters: BARBRA STREISAND, PAUL H. WILLIAMS 1976​


----------



## beautress (Oct 7, 2019)

Roberta Flack's version of Peter Paul and Mary hit written by Scotsman Ewan MacColl
It's a very beautiful rendition of the love song
​


----------



## beautress (Oct 12, 2019)

*The Right Thing to Do*
Carly Simon
There's nothin' you can do to turn me away
Nothin' anyone can say
You're with me now and as long as you stay
Lovin' you's the right thing to do
Lovin' you's the right thing

I know you've had some bad luck with ladies before
They drove you or you drove them crazy
But more important is I know you're the one and I'm sure
Lovin' you's the right thing to do
Lovin' you's the right thing

And it used to be for a while
That the river flowed right to my door
Making me just a little too free
But now the river doesn't seem to stop here anymore

Hold me in your hands like a bunch of flowers
Set me movin' to your sweetest song
And I know what I think I've known all along
Lovin' you's the right thing to do
Lovin' you's the right thing
Lovin' you's the right thing to do
Is the right thing

Nothing you could ever do would turn me away from you
I love you now and I love you now
Even though you're ten thousand miles away
I'll love you tomorrow as I love you today
I'm in love babe
I'm in love with you babe

Songwriters: Carly Simon​Gonna work on this one for karaoke next Friday.


----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2019)

*I'll Be Seeing You*
Billie Holiday, Jimmy Durante


And I'll be seeing you, in all the old, familiar places,
That this heart of mine embraces, all day through,
And in that small cafe, the park along the way,
The children's carousel, The chestnut trees and the wishing well,
And I'll be seeing you, in every love me summer's day,
In everything that's light and gay, I'll always think of you that way,
And I'll find you, in the morning sun, and when the night is young,
I'll be looking at the moon, but I'll be seeing you.

(followed by Up On The Hill instrumental
Songwriters: IRVING KAHAL, SAMMY FAIN​


----------



## beautress (Oct 16, 2019)

"Someone To Watch Over Me"
George Gershwin, Linda Ronstadt

There's a saying old, says that love is blind
Still we're often told, seek and ye shall find
So I'm going to seek a certain lad I've had in mind

Looking everywhere, haven't found him yet
He's the big affair I cannot forget
Only man I ever think of with regret

I'd like to add his initial to my monogram
Tell me, where is the shepherd for this lost lamb

There's a somebody I'm longing to see
I hope that he turns out to be
Someone who'll watch over me

I'm a little lamb who's lost in the wood
I know I could always be good
To one who'll watch over me

Although he may not be the man
Some girls think of as handsome
To my heart he carries the key

Won't you tell him please to put on some speed
Follow my lead
Oh how I need
Someone to watch over me
Someone to watch over me
**************************************************************************************************
George Gershwin, Ira Gershwin's lyrics:

There's a saying old says that love is blind
Still we're often told "seek and ye shall find"
So I'm going to seek a certain girl I've had in mind
Looking everywhere, haven't found her yet
She's the big affair I cannot forget
Only girl I ever think of with regret

I'd like to add her initials to my monogram
Tell me where's the shepherd for this lost lamb

There's a somebody I'm longing to see
I hope that she turns out to be
Someone to watch over me

I'm a little lamb who's lost in a wood
I know I could always be good
To one who'll watch over me

Although I may not be the man some girls think of
As handsome to my heart
She carries the key

Won't you tell her please to put on some speed
Follow my lead, oh how I need
Someone to watch over me
Someone to watch over me​


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2019)

Blue Bayou
*Blue Bayou*
Linda Ronstadt
I feel so bad I got a worried mind
I'm so lonesome all the time
Since I left my baby behind
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickles, saving dimes
Working til the sun don't shine
Looking forward to happier times
On Blue Bayou

I'm going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fun
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I'd be

Gonna see my baby again
Gonna be with some of my friends
Maybe I'll feel better again
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickles saving dimes
Working til the sun don't shine
Looking forward to happier times
On Blue Bayou

I'm going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fun
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I'd be

Oh that boy of mine
By my side
The silver moon
And the evening tide
Oh some sweet day
Gonna take away
This hurting inside
Well I'll never be blue
My dreams come true
On Blue Bayou

Songwriters: BERNIE BAUM, BILL GIANT, FLORENCE KAYE​


----------



## beautress (Oct 17, 2019)

Don't Worry, Be Happy

Here's a little song I wrote
You might want to sing it note for note
Don't worry, be happy
In every life we have some trouble
But when you worry you make it double
Don't worry, be happy
Don't worry, be happy now

(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy

Ain't got no place to lay your head
Somebody came and took your bed
Don't worry, be happy
The landlord say your rent is late
He may have to litigate
Don't worry, be happy

(Look at me, I'm happy, don't worry, be happy)
Oh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh don't worry, be happy
Here I give you my phone number, when you worry, call me, I make you happy, don't worry, be happy)
Don't worry, be happy
Ain't got no cash, ain't got no style
Ain't got no gal to make you smile
Don't worry, be happy
'Cause when you worry your face will frown
And that will bring everybody down
So don't worry, be happy

Don't worry, be happy now
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy

Now there, is this song I wrote
I hope you learned note for note
Like good little children, don't worry, be happy
Now listen to what I said, in your life expect some trouble
When you worry you make it double
But don't worry, be happy, be happy now

(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy​
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy

(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, don't do it, be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) put a smile in your face
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't bring everybody down like this

(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) it will soon pass, whatever it is
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) don't worry, be happy
(Ooh, ooh ooh ooh oo-ooh ooh oo-ooh) I'm not worried, I'm happy

Songwriters: Bobby McFerrin​


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2019)

You Needed Me
Anne Murray

"You Needed Me"

I cried a tear, you wiped it dry
I was confused, you cleared my mind
I sold my soul, you bought it back for me
And held me up and gave me dignity
Somehow you needed me

You gave me strength to stand alone again
To face the world out on my own again
You put me high upon a pedestal
So high that I could almost see eternity
You needed me, you needed me

And I can't believe it's you I can't believe it's true
I needed you and you were there
And I'll never leave, why should I leave, I'd be a fool
'Cause I finally found someone who really cares

You held my hand when it was cold
When I was lost, you took me home
You gave me hope when I was at the end
And turned my lies back into truth again
You even called me friend

You gave me strength to stand alone again
To face the world out on my own again
You put me high upon a pedestal
So high that I could almost see eternity
You needed me, you needed me
You needed me, you needed me

Songwriters: RANDY GOODRUM​


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2019)

*Just One Look*
Linda Ronstadt


Just one look and I fell so hard
In love with you Oh Oh

I found out how good it feels
To have your love Oh Oh

Say you will, will be mine
Forever and always Oh Oh

Just one look and I knew
That you were my only one Oh Oh

I thought I was dreaming
But I was wrong Oh yeah yeah
Ah but I'm gonna keep on scheming
Till I make you, make you my own

So you see I really care
Without you I'm nothing Oh Oh
Just one look and I know
I'll get you someday Oh Oh

Just one look
That's all it took hah just one look
That's all it took woah just one look
That's all it woah baby you know I love you baby
I'll build my world around you come on baby

Songwriters: DORIS PAYNE, GREGORY CARROLL​


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll Never Find Another You
The Seekers
​
*I'll Never Find Another You*
The Seekers
There's a new world somewhere they call the Promised Land
And I'll be there someday if you will hold my hand
I still need you there beside me no matter what I do
For I know I'll never find another you

There is always someone to reach across they say
And you'll be my someone forever and today
I could search the whole world over until my life is through
But I know I'll never find another you

It's a long long journey so stay by my side
When I'll walk through the storm you'll be my guide be my guide
If they gave me a fortune my pleasure would be small
I could lose it all tomorrow and never mind at all

But if I should lose your love dear I don't know what I'd do
For I know I'll never find another you

But if I should lose your love dear I don't know what I'd do
For I know I'll never find another you another you another you

Songwriters: TOM SPRINGFIELD​


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2019)

*Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah!*
Allan Sherman

Hello Muddah, hello Faddah
Here I am at Camp Grenada
Camp is very entertaining
And they say we'll have some fun if it stops raining

I went hiking with Joe Spivey
He developed poison ivy
You remember Leonard Skinner
He got Ptomaine poisoning last night after dinner

All the counsellors hate the waiters
And the lake has alligators
And the head coach wants no sissies
So he reads to us from something called Ulysses

Now I don't want this should scare ya'
But my bunkmate has Malaria
You remember Jeffery Hardy
They're about to organize a searching party

Take me home, oh Muddah, Faddah
Take me home, I hate Grenada
Don't leave me out in the forest where
I might get eaten by a bear

Take me home, I promise I will
Not make noise, or mess the house with
Other boys, oh please don't make me stay
I've been here one whole day

Dearest Fadduh, Darling Muddah
How's my precious little bruddah
Let me come home if you miss me
I would even let Aunt Bertha hug and kiss me

Wait a minute, it's stopped hailing
Guys are swimming, guys are sailing
Playing baseball, gee that's bettah
Muddah, Faddah kindly disregard this letter

Songwriters: Allan Sherman, Lou Busch​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

Boogie Shoes

KC and the Sunshine Band
"Boogie Shoes"

Man, to be with you is my favorite thing
Yeah, uh huh, yeah
I can't wait till I see you again
Yeah, yeah, uh huh, uh huh

I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, uh huh

I want to do it till the sun comes up
Oh yeah, uh huh, uh huh
I want to do it till I can't get enough
Yeah, yeah, uh huh

I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, well
I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, woo!

Oh yeah...
Woo! I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, yeah
I want to put on my my my my my boogie shoes
Just to boogie with you, yeah​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

Gloria 
Laura Branigan

"Gloria"

Gloria, you're always on the run now
Running after somebody, you gotta get him somehow
I think you've got to slow down before you start to blow it
I think you're headed for a breakdown. So, be careful not to show it

You really don't remember, was it something that he said?
All the voices in your head calling Gloria

Gloria, don't you think you're falling?
If everybody wants you, why isn't anybody calling?
You don't have to answer
Leave them hangin' on the line
Oh-oh-oh, calling Gloria

Gloria (Gloria), I think they got your number (Gloria)
I think they got the alias (Gloria) that you've been living under (Gloria)
But you really don't remember, was it something that they said?
All the voices in your head calling Gloria

A-ha-ha, a-ha-ha, Gloria, how's it gonna go down?
Will you meet him on the main line, or will you catch him on the rebound?
Will you marry for the money, take a lover in the afternoon?
Feel your innocence slipping away, don't believe it's comin' back soon

And you really don't remember, was it something that he said?
All the voices in your head calling Gloria

Gloria, don't you think you're falling?
If everybody wants you, why isn't anybody calling?
You don't have to answer
Leave them hangin' on the line
Oh-oh-oh, calling Gloria

Gloria (Gloria), I think they got your number (Gloria)
I think they got the alias (Gloria) that you've been living under (Gloria)
But you really don't remember, was it something that they said?
Are the voices in your head calling Gloria

(Gloria, Gloria, Gloria, Gloria, Gloria)
(Gloria, Gloria, Gloria, Gloria, Gloria)

(originally by Umberto Tozzi)​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

I Feel the Earth Move, Carole King

*I Feel the Earth Move*
Carole King, James Taylor
I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down
I feel my heart start to trembling
Whenever you're around

Ooh, baby, when I see your face
Mellow as the month of May
Oh, darling, I can't stand it
When you look at me that way

I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down
I feel my heart start to trembling
Whenever you're around

Oh, darling, when you're near me
And you tenderly call my name
I know that my emotions
Are something I just can't tame
I've just got to have you, baby

I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down
I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down
I just lose control
Down to my very soul
I get hot and cold all over
I feel the earth move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down, tumbling down, tumbling down

Songwriters: CAROLE KING​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

You've Got a Friend
Carole King

When you're down and troubled
And you need some love and care
And nothing, nothing is going right
Close your eyes and think of me
And soon I will be there
To brighten up even your darkest night
You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running
To see you again
Winter, spring, summer, or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there
You've got a friend
If the sky above you
Grows dark and full of clouds
And that old north wind begins to blow
Keep your head together
And call my name out loud
Soon, you'll hear me knocking at your door
You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running, running, yeah, yeah
To see you again
Winter, spring, summer, or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there, yes I will
Now ain't it good to know that you've got a friend
When people can be so cold?
They'll hurt you, yes and desert you
And take your soul if you let them
Oh, but don't you let them
You just call out my name
And you know wherever I am
I'll come running, running, yeah, yeah
To see you again
Winter, spring, summer, or fall
All you have to do is call
And I'll be there, yes I will
You've got a friend
You've got a friend
Ain't it good to know you've got a friend
Ain't it good to know
Ain't it good to know
Ain't it good to know
You've got a friend
Oh yeah, now
Well you've got a friend, yeah baby
Well you've got a friend, oh yeah
You've got a friend​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

*Moonlight Serenade*
Carly Simon

I stand at your gate and the song that I sing is of moonlight
I stand and I wait for the touch of your hand in the June night
The roses are sighing a Moonlight Serenade

The stars are aglow and tonight how their light sets me dreaming
My love, do you know that your eyes are like stars brightly beaming?
I bring you and I sing you a moonlight serenade

Let us stray till break of day in love's valley of dreams
Just you and I, a summer sky, a heavenly breeze kissin' the trees

So don't let me wait, come to me tenderly in the June night
I stand at your gate and I sing you a song in the moonlight
A love song, my darling, a moonlight serenade

Songwriters: GLENN MILLER, MITCHELL PARISH​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

Good Day, Sunshine!
the Beatles


Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine

I need to laugh, and when the sun is out
I've got something I an laugh about
I feel good, in a special way
I'm in love and it's a sunny day

Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine

We take a walk, the sun is shining down
Burns my feet as they touch the ground

Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine

Then we lie beneath a shady tree
I love her and she's loving me
She feels good, she know she's looking fine
I'm so proud to know that she is mine

Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine
Good day sunshine

Songwriters: John Lennon, Paul Mccartney​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

Here Comes the Sun
the Beatles

Here comes the sun (doo doo doo)
Here comes the sun, and I say
It's all right

Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here

Here comes the sun (doo doo doo)
Here comes the sun, and I say
It's all right

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here

Here comes the sun
Here comes the sun, and I say
It's all right

Sun, sun, sun, here it comes
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes
Sun, sun, sun, here it comes

Little darling, I feel that ice is slowly melting
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been clear
Here comes the sun
Here comes the sun, and I say
It's all right

Here comes the sun (doo doo doo)
Here comes the sun
It's all right
It's all right

Songwriters: George Harrison​


----------



## beautress (Oct 27, 2019)

A Horse with no name
America


On the first part of the journey
I was looking at all the life
There were plants and birds and rocks and things
There was sand and hills and rings
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz
And the sky with no clouds
The heat was hot and the ground was dry
But the air was full of sound

I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
La, la ...

After two days in the desert sun
My skin began to turn red
After three days in the desert fun
I was looking at a river bed
And the story it told of a river that flowed
Made me sad to think it was dead

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
La, la ...

After nine days I let the horse run free
'Cause the desert had turned to sea
There were plants and birds and rocks and things
there was sand and hills and rings
The ocean is a desert with it's life underground
And a perfect disguise above
Under the cities lies a heart made of ground
But the humans will give no love

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain
La, la ...

Songwriters: DEWEY BUNNELL​


----------



## beautress (Oct 28, 2019)

​


----------



## beautress (Oct 28, 2019)

*Words*
Bee Gees

Smile an ever lasting smile
A smile can bring you near to me
Don't ever let me find you gone
'Cause that would bring a tear to me

This world has lost its glory
Let's start a brand new story
Now my love
You think that I don't even mean
A single word I say

It's only words
And words are all I have

To take your heart away

Talk in ever lasting words
And dedicate them all to me
And I will give you all my life
I'm here if you should call to me

You think that I don't even mean
A single word I say

It's only words
And words are all I have
To take your heart away

It's only words
And words are all I have
To take your heart away

Da da da da da da da
Da da da da da da da da da da
Da da da da da da da
Da da da da da da da da da da

This world has lost its glory
Let's start a brand new story
Now my love
You think that I don't even mean

A single word I say

It's only words
And words are all I have
To take your heart away

It's only words
And words are all I have
To take your heart away

It's only words
And words are all I have
To take your heart away

Songwriters: BARRY GIBB, MAURICE ERNEST GIBB, ROBIN HUGH GIBB
​


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2019)

Karaoke Cats
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2019)

Downtown
Petula Clark

When you're alone and life is making you lonely
You can always go - downtown
When you've got worries, all the noise and the hurry
Seems to help, I know - downtown
Just listen to the music of the traffic in the city
Linger on the sidewalk where the neon signs are pretty
How can you lose

The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles, forget all your cares
So go downtown, things'll be great when you're
Downtown - no finer place, for sure
Downtown - everything's waiting for you

Don't hang around and let your problems surround you
There are movie shows - downtown
Maybe you know some little places to go to
Where they never close - downtown
Just listen to the rhythm of a gentle bossa nova
You'll be dancing with him too before the night is over
Happy again

The lights are much brighter there
You can forget all your troubles, forget all your cares
So go downtown, where all the lights are bright
Downtown - waiting for you tonight
Downtown - you're gonna be all right now

And you may find somebody kind to help and understand you
Someone who is just like you and needs a gentle hand to
Guide them along

So maybe I'll see you there
We can forget all our troubles, forget all our cares
So go downtown, things'll be great when you're
Downtown - don't wait a minute for
Downtown - everything's waiting for you
Downtown, downtown, downtown, downtown ...​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

Last night's karaoke was my best ever--somehow I managed to do 6 songs, 4 of which were my best performances ever, because I had an extra day to learn by heart from the artists with the help of YouTube singing from the heart like they did. The other two, I can't evaluate, I just did them because they had a good beat, but thinking about the words. meh, the artist was overplaying something with his excellent melody and the theme of the movie may have been a paycheck or added to fame when a starving artist needed it....  Very, very forgivable in my book, very.
My list was: 
_1. Downtown_ by Petula Clark, 
_2. Stand By Me_ sung by Ben E. King and written by King, Jerry Leiber, and Mike Stoller. 
3. Arthur's Theme by Christopher Cross 
4. (Coming to) _America_ by Neil Diamond 
_5. You've Got a Friend_ by Carole King 
6. Billy Joel's beloved song, _Just the Way You Are
_​The first time I sang Billy Joel's unstoppable winner song, which won 2 Grammys and Grammy Song of the year of 1979. , I flubbed pretty bad due to missing pitch changes. This time, I just listened to him about 50 times, realized that no matter when he sang it, that song was from his soul, and I just did the best imitation of his heartening performances of showing someone else appreciation for being just the way they are. 

I loved singing every one of the songs, although_ Stand by Me_ was the hardest, because I tend to make up a new melody as I go on that one without even thinking. It could be because so many people have sung that song I could have unwittingly picked up their variation. lolol We'll just say that somehow, I pulled it off, which interprets as not a very good excuse for "I didn't deserve the applause I received..."


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

This morning, I decided to try and pick 6 songs about the Sun, and after finding that the first thing I thought of was The Who's "I can see for miles and miles" is more about seeing, so I started just for the fun of it see what others had written about "seeing". So now, I have a bunch of songs for 2 theme nights, if I go that route, and of course, I got sidetracked by one song in particular, "You don't know me" that after chasing down 5 or 10 singers, found out it was written by a singer I didn't even recall, whose name was Cindy Walker. And every singer who was anybody practically during that time and for 50 years on, did _You Don't Know Me _and at that, mostly men who changed the verse about tear drops that fell to something like "wish I's the lucky guy" which I flat out refuse to sing, but spent 3/4ths of the time on "You Don't Know Me," and I can' remember why I got tied up looking for the author, when so many do not credit the original author. A few people swiped the music and completely redid the music within a year or five after Cindy Walker penned the song, never mind the details. I really need to learn how to focus, but it's so hard when somebody does something so quietly spectacular as to have their work so copied and jumped upon that the song's source gets obfuscated by all the awards won or famous folk selling records on the back of that song. Hopefully Cindy Walker earned millions on that song that made other people famous and possibly billionaires.

That's enough blathering for this post.


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

Potential Sun songs -
Sunshine of your Love - Cream
Good day Sunshine - Beatles
Seasons of the Sun - Terry Jack
House of the Rising Sun - The Animals
Here comes the Sun - Beatles
You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie wonder
Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver
Sunshine, Lollipops, and Rainbows​Potential "Seeing" and "eyes" songs

I can *see *for Miles and Miles - the Who
I've Just *Seen* A Face - the Beatles
All My Loving (1st Verse, 'Close your *eyes*, and I'll kiss you...)the Beatles
The First Time Ever I *Saw* your Face - the Peter Paul and Mary Version of Ewan McColl's lovely song of the same name v, Roberta Flack's version that is too slow for me to sing well, but only since I'm snoring before the last word in each verse <giggle>
She believes in me, (I'll never know just what she *sees* in me) - Kenny Rogers
Every Breath You Take (I'll be *watching* you...) The Police
Can't Take My *Eyes* Off of You - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons
I'll Be *Seeing* You The Lettermen​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

Like this one (so much for focusing...)
Believe
Cher
*Believe*
Cher, Absolute Rock
No matter how hard I try
You keep pushing me aside
And I can't break through
There's no talking to you
It's so sad that you're leaving
It takes time to believe it
But after all is said and done
You're gonna be the lonely one

Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

What am I supposed to do
Sit around and wait for you
Well I can't do that
And there's no turning back
I need time to move on
I need a love to feel strong
Cause I've got time to think it through
And maybe I'm too good for you

Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

Well I know that I'll get through this
'Cause I know that I am strong
I don't need you anymore
I don't need you anymore
I don't need you anymore
No I don't need you anymore

Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

Songwriters: Brian Higgins, Paul Barry, Steve Torch
© Universal Music Publishing Group, Spirit Music Group, SANDY LINZER PRODUCTIONS INC
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

Cream
The Sunshine of your Love

It's getting near dawn 
When lights close their tired eyes
I'll soon be with you my love 
To give you my dawn surprise 
I'll be with you darling soon 
I'll be with you when the stars start falling 
I've been waiting so long 
To be where I'm going 
In the sunshine of your love 

 I'm with you my love 
The lights shining through on you 
Yes, I'm with you my love 
It's the morning and just we two 
 I'll stay with you darling now 
I'll stay with you till my seas are dried up 
I've been waiting so long 
To be where I'm going 
In the sunshine of your love 

I'm with you my love 
The lights shining through on you 
Yes, I'm with you my love 
It's the morning and just we two 
I'll stay with you darling now 
I'll stay with you till my seas are dried up 

I've been waiting so long 
I've been waiting so long
I've been waiting so long
To be where I'm going 
In the sunshine of your love

Songwriters: ERIC PATRICK CLAPTON, JACK BRUCE, PETER CONSTANTINE BROWN, PETER RONALD BROWN​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

"I've Just Seen A Face"
The Beatles

I've just seen a face
I can't forget the time or place
Where we just met
She's just the girl for me
And I want all the world to see
We've met, mmm-mmm-mmm-mmmmm-mmm

Had it been another day
I might have looked the other way
And I'd have never been aware
But as it is I'll dream of her
Tonight, di-di-di-di'n'di

Falling, yes I am falling
And she keeps calling
Me back again

I have never known
The like of this, I've been alone
And I have missed things
And kept out of sight
But other girls were never quite
Like this, da-da-n'da-da'n'da

Falling, yes I am falling
And she keeps calling
Me back again

Falling, yes I am falling
And she keeps calling
Me back again

I've just seen a face
I can't forget the time or place
Where we just met
She's just the girl for me
And I want all the world to see
We've met, mmm-mmm-mmm-da-da-da

Falling, yes I am falling
And she keeps calling

Me back again
Falling, yes I am falling
And she keeps calling 

Me back again
Oh, falling, yes I am falling
And she keeps calling
Me back again
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

*You Won't See Me*
The Beatles

When I call you up
Your line's engaged
I have had enough
So act your age
We have lost the time
That was so hard to find
And I will lose my mind
If you won't see me (You won't see me)
You won't see me (You won't see me)

I don't know why you
Should want to hide
But I can't get through
My hands are tied
I won't want to stay
I don't have much to say
But I can turn away
And you won't see me (You won't see me)
You won't see me (You won't see me)

Time after time
You refuse to even listen
I wouldn't mind
If I knew what I was missing

Though the days are few
They're filled with tears
And since I lost you
It feels like years
Yes, it seems so long
Boy, since you've been gone
And I just can't go on
If you won't see me (You won't see me)
You won't see me (You won't see me)

Time after time
You refuse to even listen
I wouldn't mind
If I knew what I was missing

Though the days are few
They're filled with tears
And since I lost you
It feels like years
Yes, it seems so long
Boy, since you've been gone
And I just can't go on
If you won't see me (You won't see me)
You won't see me (You won't see me)​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

The Who
*I Can See For Miles*

I know you've deceived me, now here's a surprise
I know that you have 'cause there's magic in my eyes
I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
Oh yeah

If you think that I don't know about the little tricks you've played
And never see you when deliberately you put things in my way
Well, here's a poke at you
You're gonna choke on it too
You're gonna lose that smile
Because all the while
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
Oh yeah

You took advantage of my trust in you when I was so far away
I saw you holding lots of other girls and now you've got the nerve to say
That you still want me
Well, that's as may be
But you gotta stand trial
Because all the while
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
Oh yeah
rest six measures

I know you've deceived me, now here's a surprise
I know that you have 'cause there's magic in my eyes
I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
Oh yeah
The Eiffel Tower and the Taj Mahal are mine to see on clear days
You thought that I would need a crystal ball to see right through the haze
Well, here's a poke at you
You're gonna choke on it too
You're gonna lose that smile
Because all the while
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles
and miles and miles and miles and miles

I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles
I can see for miles and miles​


----------



## beautress (Nov 17, 2019)

Peter Paul and Mary
The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face

The first time ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes
And the moon and stars were the gifts you gave
To the dark and the empty skies my love
To the dark and the empty skies.

The first time ever I kissed your mouth
I felt the earth move in my hand
Like the trembling heart of a captive bird
That was there at my command my love
That was there at my command.

The first time ever I held you near
And felt your heartbeat close to mine
I thought our joy would fill the world
And would last till the end of time my love
And would last till the end of time.​


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2019)

Sunny
Bobby Hebb

Sunny, yesterday my life was filled with rain
Sunny, you smiled at me and really eased the pain
Now the dark days are done, and the bright days are here
My Sunny one shines so sincere
Sunny one so true, I love you

Sunny, thank you for the sunshine bouquet
Sunny, thank you for the love you've brought my way
You gave to me your all and all
Now I feel ten feet tall
Sunny one so true, I love you

Sunny, thank you for the truth you let me see
Sunny, thank you for the facts from A to Z
My life was torn like a wind-blown sand
And a rock was formed when we held hands
Sunny one so true, I love you

Sunny, thank you for that smile upon your face
Sunny, thank you, thank you for the gleam that flows its grace
You're my spark of nature's fire
You're my sweet complete desire
Sunny one so true, yes, I love you

Sunny, yesterday, oh, my life was filled with rain
Sunny, you smiled at me and really, really eased the pain
Now the dark days are done, and the bright days are here
My Sunny one shines so sincere
Sunny one so true, I love you...I love You..

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2019)

Every Breath You Take
The Police

Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break, every step you take, I'll be watching you
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay, I'll be watching you

Oh, can't you see you belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make, every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake, I'll be watching you
3:48, p 57

Since you've gone I've been lost without a trace
I dream at night, I can only see your face
I look around but it's you I can't replace
I feel so cold and I long for your embrace
I keep crying, "Baby, baby, please"

Oh, can't you see you belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make and every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake, I'll be watching you
Every move you make, every step you take, I'll be watching you

I'll be watching you
Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break, every step you take (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)
Every move you make, every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)

Every breath you take and every move you make
Every bond you break, every step you take (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)
Every move you make, every vow you break
Every smile you fake, every claim you stake (I'll be watching you)
Every single day and every word you say
Every game you play, every night you stay (I'll be watching you)

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 18, 2019)

*Can't Take My Eyes Off You*
Frankie Valli


You're just too good to be true.
Can't keep my eyes off of you.
You feel like heaven to touch.
I wanna hold you so much.
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off of you.

Pardon the way that I stare.
There's nothing else to compare.
The sight of you makes me weak.
There are no words left to speak,
But if you feel like I feel,
Please let me know that it's real.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off of you.

I love you, baby,
And if it's quite alright,
I need you, baby,
To warm a lonely night.
I love you, baby.
Trust in me when I say:
Oh, pretty baby,
Don't bring me down, I pray.
Oh pretty baby,
Now that I found you, stay
And let me love you, baby.
Let me love you.

You're just too good to be true.
Can't keep my eyes off of you.
You feel like heaven to touch.
I wanna hold you so much.
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off of you.

I love you baby,
And if it's quite alright,
I need you, baby,
To warm a lonely night.
I love you, baby.
Trust in me when I say:
Oh, pretty baby,
Don't bring me down, I pray.
Oh pretty baby,
Now that I found you stay
And let me love you, baby.
Let me love you​
Songwriters: MATTHEW JAMES BELLAMY


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2019)

I found this awesome advice this evening about how to keep your throat clear if you are a singer:
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2019)

Thought I put this here the other day. hmmm I was gonna Karaoke it Friday night. Always liked the Beatles. I sang Ringo's song, La De Da a few weeks ago. Everybody loved it.

I've Just Seen a Face
Paul McCartney

I've just seen a face I can't forget the time or place
Where we just met she's just the girl for me
And I want all the world to see we've met
Mmm-mmm-mmm-m'mmm-mmm

Had it been another day I might have looked the other way
And I'd have never been aware
But as it is I'll dream of her tonight
Di-di-di-di'n'di

Fallin', yes I am fallin'
And she keeps callin' me back again

I have never known the likes of this I've been alone
And I have missed things and kept out of sight
But other girls were never quite like this
Da-da-n'da-da'n'da

Fallin', yes I am fallin'
And she keeps callin' me back again

[Guitar Solo]

Fallin', yes I am fallin'
And she keeps callin' me back again

I've just seen a face I can't forget the time or place
Where we just met she's just the girl for me
And I want all the world to see we've met
Mmm-mmm-mmm-da-da-da

Fallin', yes I am fallin'
And she keeps callin' me back again

Fallin', yes I am fallin'
And she keeps callin' me back again

[Outro]
Oh, fallin', yes I am fallin'
And she keeps callin' me back again​


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2019)

I Can See Clearly Now the Rain that Falls
by Johnny Nash

​
I can see clearly now the rain is gone
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It's going to be a bright, bright sun shiny day
It's going to be a bright, bright sun shiny day

I can make it now the pain is gone
All of the bad feelings have disappeared
Here is that rainbow I've been praying for
It's going to to be a bright, bright sun shiny day

Look all around, there's nothing but blue skies
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue skies

I can see clearly now the rain is gone
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It's going to be a bright, bright sun shiny day
It's going to be a bright, bright sun shiny day​


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2019)

Always loved "I want to know what love is."
Foreigner says it well. 

*I Want to Know What Love Is*
The Chipmunks, Foreigner
I gotta take a little time
A little time to think things over
I better read between the lines
In case I need it when I'm older

In my life there's been heartache and pain
I don't know if I can face it again
Can't stop now, I've traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I'm gonna take a little time
A little time to look around me
I've got nowhere left to hide
It looks like love has finally found me

In my life there's been heartache and pain
I don't know if I can face it again
I can't stop now, I've traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me, show me

(I wanna know what) I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me (and I feeling so much love)
AI want to feel what love is
I know you can show me

I wanna know what love is
Let's talk about love
I want you to show me​


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2019)

Well are ya? 

*You're So Vain*
Carly Simon
You walked into the party like you were walking onto a yacht
Your hat strategically dipped below one eye
Your scarf it was apricot
You had one eye on the mirror as you watched yourself gavotte
And all the girls dreamed that they'd be your partner
They'd be your partner, and

[Chorus]
You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you
You're so vain, I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? don't you?

You had me several years ago when I was still quite naive
Well you said that we made such a pretty pair
And that you would never leave
But you gave away the things you loved and one of them was me
I had some dreams, they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and

[Chorus]

I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee, and
Well I hear you went up to Saratoga and your horse naturally won
Then you flew your Lear Jet up to Nova Scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well you're where you should be all the time
And when you're not you're with
Some underworld spy or the wife of a close friend
Wife of a close friend, and

[Chorus]

Songwriters: Carly E. Simon​


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't know why you're here
You like the way I move
I like the face you wear, but let's not talk it away
I've got the whole night to tell you
Friendship to formula
Where will we both leave off?
Why don't we try to go slow?
Put all your numbers aside and let's start off with hello

And if it feels good, let it ride
Take a good long look at yourself and let it slide
I don't want to spend all day
On what may come tomorrow
And if it feels good, let it ride
Take a good long look at yourself and let it slide
I don't want to spend all day
On what may come tomorrow

Pick up the good stuff
If you left it outside
You've got your best friend to tell you
If it makes it rise, let it ride
Oh, let it ride, oh, let it ride
Oh, let it ride, oh, let it ride, oh, let it ride

Do what you got to do
If it feels good to you
What could be wrong if it's so right?
You'll pick it up like a child
I'm gonna teach you all night

On what may come tomorrow
On what may come tomorrow


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2019)

Cherish
The Association


Cherish is the word I use to describe
All the feeling that I have hiding here for you inside
You don't know how many times I've wished that I had told you
You don't know how many times I've wished that I could hold you
You don't know how many times I've wished that I could
Mold you into someone who could
Cherish me as much as I cherish you

Perish is the word that more than applies
To the hope in my heart each time I realize
That I am not gonna be the one to share your dreams
That I am not gonna be the one to share your schemes
That I am not gonna be the one to share what
Seems to be the life that you could
Cherish as much as I do yours

Oh I'm beginning to think that man has never found
The words that could make you want me
That have the right amount of letters, just the right sound
That could make you hear, make you see
That you are drivin' me out of my mind

*Oh I could say I need you putting your mind in birls*
**That I just want you like a thousand other girls**
Who'd say they loved you With all the rest of their lies
When all they wanted was to touch your face, your hands
And gaze into your eyes

Cherish is the word I use to describe
All the feeling that I have hiding here for you inside
You don't know how many times I've wished that I had told you
You don't know how many times I've wished that I could hold you
You don't know how many times I've wished that I could
Mold you into someone who could
Cherish me as much as I cherish you

And I do cherish you
And I do cherish you

Cherish is the word

Songwriters: TERRY KIRKMAN​


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2019)

*Never My Love*
The Association

Never my, never my love
Never my, never my love
Never my, never my love

You ask me if there'll come a time
When I'll go tired of you
Never my love, never my love
You wonder if this heart of mine
Will lose its desire for you
Never my love (never my love)
Never my love
What makes you think love will end
When you know that my whole life
Depends on you (on you)
You

You say you fear I'll change my mind
I won't require you
Never my love, (never my love)
Never my love
You wonder if this heart of mine
Is gonna lose its desire for you
Never my love, never my love
Never my love, never my love

How can you think love will end
When I've asked you to spend
Your whole life with me
(With me)
ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta ta  (3x) Never my love

I can't stop thinking about my love
The kinda love I could never go tired of
Ooh I want to tease you, I want to squeeze you
I want to love you, I never gonna stop it

Never my love, never my love
Never my love, never my love

How can you think love will end
When you know that
My whole life depends on you
(On you)

Never, never, never my love
Oh
Never my love, never my love
Never my love, never my love
Never my love, never my love...

Songwriters: RICHARD P. ADDRISI, DONALD J. ADDRISI​


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

When I Fall In Love
The Lettermen

When I fall in love it will be forever
Or I'll never fall in love
In a restless world like this is
Love is ended before it's begun
And too many moonlight kisses
Seem to cool in the warmth of the sun

When I give my heart it will be completely
Or I'll never give my heart
And the moment I can feel that you feel that way too
Is when I fall in love with you.

And the moment I can feel that you feel that way too
Is when I fall in love with you.

Songwriters: ANTHONY DAVID MCPARTLIN, DECLAN JOSEPH DONNELLY, PETER JEREMY DAVIS, RICHARD FREDERICK STANNARD​


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

*Pink Shoe Laces*
Dodie Stevens

Now I've got a guy and his name is Dooley
He's my guy and I love him truly
He's not good lookin', heaven knows
But I'm wild about his crazy clothes

He wears tan shoes with pink shoelaces
A polka dot vest and man, oh, man
Tan shoes with pink shoelaces
And a big Panama with a purple hat band

Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh
Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh

He takes me deep-sea fishing in a submarine
We got to drive-in movies in a limousine
He's got a whirly-birdy and a 12-foot yacht
Ah, but that's-a not all he's got

He's got tan shoes with pink shoelaces
A polka dot vest and man, oh, man
Tan shoes with pink shoelaces
And a big Panama with a purple hat band

Now Dooley had a feelin' we were goin' to war
So he went out and enlisted in a fightin' corps
But he landed in the brig for raisin' such a storm
When they tried to put 'em in a uniform

He wanted tan shoes with pink shoelaces
A polka dot vest and man, oh, man
He wanted tan shoes with pink shoelaces
And a big Panama with a purple hat band

Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh
Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh

Now one day Dooley started feelin' sick
And he decided that he better make his will out quick
He said "Just before the angels come to carry me
I want it down in writin' how to bury me."

A'wearin tan shoes with pink shoelaces
A polka dot vest and man, oh, man
Give me tan shoes with pink shoelaces
And a big Panama with a purple hat band

Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh
Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh
Ooh-ooh, ooh, ooh

And a big Panama with a purple hat band!!

Songwriters: MICK GRANT​


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

*Mr. Sandman*
The Chordettes

(Bung, bung, bung, bung)

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream (bung, bung, bung, bung)
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen (bung, bung, bung, bung)
Give him two lips like roses and clover (bung, bung, bung, bung)
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over
Sandman, I'm so alone
Don't have nobody to call my own
Please turn on your magic beam
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream

(Bung, bung, bung, bung)

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen
Give him the word that I'm not a rover
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over
Sandman, I'm so alone
Don't have nobody to call my own
Please turn on your magic beam
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream

(Bung, bung, bung, bung)

Mr. Sandman (yes?) bring us a dream
Give him a pair of eyes with a "come-hither" gleam
Give him a lonely heart like Pagliacci
And lots of wavy hair like Liberace
Mr Sandman, someone to hold (someone to hold)
Would be so peachy before we're too old
So please turn on your magic beam
Mr Sandman, bring us, please, please, please
Mr Sandman, bring us a dream

(Bung, bung, bung, bung)

Songwriters: PAT BALLARD​


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

Theme from Mahogany
Do you know where you're going to?

Do You Know
Where you're going to?
Do you like the things?
That life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know?

Do you get?
What you're hoping for?
When you look behind you
There's no open doors
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?

Once we were standing still, in time
Chasing the fantasies and feeling all nice
You knew how I loved you, but my-spirit was free
Laughing at the questions
That you once asked of me

(Chorus)
(Musical Bridge)
Now looking back at all we've had
We let so many dreams just slip through our hands
Why must we wait so long, before we see?
How sad the answers to those questions can be

(Chorus)
Do you get?
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open doors
What are you hoping for?
Do you know?

(Musical Bridge 2 End)
Fade Out

Songwriters: GERRY GOFFIN, MICHAEL MASSER

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 28, 2019)

Coming Around Again
Carly Simon
Baby sneezes
Mommy pleases
Daddy breezes in

So good on paper
So romantic
But so bewildering

I know nothing stays the same
But if you're willing to play the game
It's coming around again

So don't mind if I fall apart
There's more room in a broken heart (Broken heart)

You pay the grocer
Fix the toaster
You kiss the host goodbye

Then you break a window
Burn the souffle
Scream a lullaby

I know nothing stays the same
But if you're willing to play the game
It's coming around again

So don't mind if I fall apart
There's more room in a broken heart (Broken heart)

And I believe in love
But what else can I do
I'm so in love with you

I know nothing stays the same (Stays the same)
But if you're willing to play the game (Play the game)
It's coming around again

(Baby sneezes) (I believe in love)
(Mommy pleases) (I believe in love)
(Daddy breezes in) (I believe in love)

I know nothing stays the same
But if you're willing to play the game
It will be coming around again

I do believe, I do believe (I believe in love)
I believe in love (I believe in love)
I believe in love (I believe in love)
Coming around again, coming around again

I know nothing stays the same (I believe in love)
But if you're willing to play the game (I believe in love)
It will be coming around again (I believe in love)

I believe in love (I believe in love)
I believe in love (I believe in love)
But it's coming around again​


----------



## beautress (Nov 28, 2019)

Jesse 
Carly Simon

Oh mother, say a prayer for me
Jesse's back in town, it won't be easy
Don't let him near me
Don't let him touch me
Don't let him please me​_[Chorus:]​_Jesse, I won't cut fresh flowers for you
Jesse, I won't make the wine cold for you
Jesse, I won't change the sheets for you
I won't put on cologne
I won't sit by the phone for you

Annie, keep reminding me
That he cut out my heart like a paper doll
Sally, tell me once again
How he set me up just to see me fall​_[Chorus]​_
Jesse, quick come here
I won't tell a soul
Not even myself
Jesse, that you've come back to me
My friends will all say "She's gone again'
But how can anyone know what you are to me
That I'm in heave again because you've come back to me - Oh Jessie!

Jesse, I'll always cut fresh flowers for you
Jesse, I'll always make the wine cold for you
Jesse, I can easily change my mind about you
And put on cologne
And sit by the phone for you

Jesse, let's open the wine
And drink to the heart
Which has a will of it's own
My friends, let's comfort them
They're feeling bad
They think I've sunk so low

Jesse, I'll always cut fresh flowers for you
Jesse, I'll always make the wine cold for you
Jesse, I will change the sheets for you
Put on cologne
And I will wait by the phone for you - Oh Jesse!​


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2019)

J'adore Karaoke!  There are few things more enjoyable in life than signing badly in front of a bunch of drunk people.

Seriously.

My personal bests are "Piece of My Hear", "Proud Mary", and "I Got You Babe".


----------



## beautress (Nov 28, 2019)

Vengeance
Carly Simon

That's dangerous driving baby, The policeman said.
I can smell the passion of another man on your breath
I could give you life, get you back for what I saw
That's vengeance he said, that's the law

You throw your misdemeanors right up in my face
The kind of man I am, I got to put you right in your lace
I should lock you up, get you back for what I saw
That's vengeance he said, that's the law
That's vengeance, Oh that's vengeance
Yeah that's vengeance he said, that's the law

You've taken your half out of the middle
Time and time again
But now I'm damned if I'll give you and itch
Till I get even

She said: Just because you're stronger and you hold it over me
I'll put the pedal to the floor, and prove to you that I'm free
Though you've stopped me once again, It's not the end of the war
It's vengeance she said, that's the law
That's vengeance, that's vengeance she said,
That's the law​


----------



## beautress (Nov 28, 2019)

boedicca said:


> J'adore Karaoke!  There are few things more enjoyable in life than signing badly in front of a bunch of drunk people.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> My personal bests are "Piece of My Hear", "Proud Mary", and "I Got You Babe".


I put Piece of my heart in my little future book of karaokes to do, this past week. Still haven't worked on it yet, though. I started doing Karaoke a couple of years back, but was so bad after 2 or 3 weeks (1 night a week) I decided that if I was going to be half as good as everyone else, I would have to work a little harder that just mouthing a song I hadn't heard since high school and after verse 1, doh.... and not a deer either.  I'd drink if I could, but I'm allergic to alcohol and all the other vices, too when it comes to mind-altering substances. My grandma gave me a lecture on how bad it was to do drugs and get drunk to the point of putting the fear of God in me about a lot of stuff. I already knew my mama's cigarettes made me sick to smell of it, although in this entire world, there wasn't anyone who was as wonderful a mom as she was. She died when she was 47 years old of an aneurism. Later, when I took a course on human health biology, I did a paper on how cigarettes affect people, and one of them is of the 437 chemicals they knew about cigarettes back when, one of them decimated the cell walls of arteries, which under pressure, would cause the artery to baloon out into an aneurism, until the day it burst. When (long ago) I asked mom to stop smoking so she would be around when my kids graduated from high school, she informed me that smoking was her only pleasure in life. And a few other choice things about my fallacies in social graces... So I backed off, and shed a few tears, knowing what was ahead for her, even back then. She passed Aug 24, 1973. 
My youngest siblings grew up without our dear mother. They only partially knew what a wonderful human being she was.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > J'adore Karaoke!  There are few things more enjoyable in life than signing badly in front of a bunch of drunk people.
> ...




Bless you, friendo.   The grief never really goes away, one just learns how to live with it.


----------



## beautress (Nov 28, 2019)

You're the Only One
Dolly Parton
​
I found out the hard way
And I'm never gonna break your heart
I know, too late
And I don't want to break your heart
Guess I had to go away just to find
What I left behind

You're the only one
You're the only one
Take me back
To where we started from
And let's make it now
Like we made it then
This ol' heart ain't gonna break your heart again

Nights I lay in bed
And your covers wouldn't warm my feet
And morning found me
Bitter or a bit too sweet
Oh baby, I had to go away
Just to run back and say

You're the only one
You're the only one
Take me back
To where we started from
Can we make it now
Like we made it then
This ol' heart ain't gonna break your heart again

You're the only one darlin'
They'll never be anyone else but you
I love you so much
You are my love, you've become my life
And I never meant to break your heart
But, sometimes, you just got to go away
To find what you left behind

You're the only one
You're the only one
Take me back
To where we started from
Can we make it now
Like we make it then
This ol' heart ain't gonna break your heart again

You're the only one
You're the only one
You're the only one
The only one
So take me back
To where we started from

You're the only one
The only one
You're the only one

You 're the only one
The only one
Take me back
To where we started from

You're the only one
The only one
You're the only one
You're the only one
The only one​


----------



## beautress (Nov 28, 2019)

Piece of My Heart
Janis Joplin

Oh, come on, come on, come on, come on!

Didn't I make you feel like you were the only man - yeah!
An' didn't I give you nearly everything that a woman possibly can ?
Honey, you know I did!
And each time I tell myself that I, well I think I've had enough,
But I'm gonna show you, baby, that a woman can be tough.

I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on and take it,
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart now, baby!
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now, darling, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby,
You know you got it if it makes you feel good,
Oh, yes indeed.

You're out on the streets looking good,
And baby deep down in your heart I guess you know that it ain't right,
Never, never, never, never, never, never hear me when I cry at night,
Babe, and I cry all the time!
But each time I tell myself that I, well I can't stand the pain,
But when you hold me in your arms, I'll sing it once again.

I'll say come on, come on, come on, come on and take it!
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart now, baby.
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now, darling, yeah,
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby,
You know you got it, child, if it makes you feel good.

I need you to come on, come on, come on, come on and take it,
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart now, baby!
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart, now darling, yeah, c'mon now.
Oh, oh, have a
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby.
You know you got it - whoahhhhh!!

Take it!
Take it! Take another little piece of my heart now, baby,
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart, now darling, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah,
Oh, oh, have a
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby, hey,
You know you got it, child, if it makes you feel good.​


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't know why you're here
You like the way I move
I like the face you wear, but let's not talk it away
I've got the whole night to tell you
Friendship to formula
Where will we both leave off?
Why don't we try to go slow?
Put all your numbers aside and let's start off with hello

Chorus:
And if it feels good, let it ride
Take a good long look at yourself and let it slide
I don't want to spend all day
On what may come tomorrow
And if it feels good, let it ride
Take a good long look at yourself and let it slide
I don't want to spend all day
On what may come tomorrow

Pick up the good stuff
If you left it outside
You've got your best friend to tell you
If it makes it rise, let it ride
Oh, let it ride, oh, let it ride
Oh, let it ride, oh, let it ride, oh, let it ride

Do what you got to do
If it feels good to you
What could be wrong if it's so right?
You'll pick it up like a child
I'm gonna teach you all night

Repeat Chorus

On what may come tomorrow
On what may come tomorrow


----------



## beautress (Dec 2, 2019)

Good Lovin'
The Young Rascals

(Good love)
(Good love)
(Good love)
(Good love)

I was feeling, so bad
I asked my family doctor just what I had
I said Dr. (Dr.)
Mr. M.D. (Dr.)
Now can you tell me what's ailing me (Dr.)
He said yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah (yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah)
Yes indeed, all I, I really need

(Good love) Now gimme that good good lovin'
(Good love) All I need is love
(Good love) Good good lovin' baby
(Good love)

Now honey please, squeeze me tight (squeeze me tight)
Don't you want your baby to feel alright
I said baby (baby)
Now it's for sure (it's for sure)
I got the fever, yeah
And you got the cure (got the cure)
Everybody yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah (yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah,yeah)
Yes indeed, all I, I really need

(Good love) Now come on and gimme that lovin'
(Good love) All I need is lovin'
(Good love) Good good lovin' baby
(Good love)

(Good love)
(Good love)
(Good love) All I need is love
(Good love) All I want is love
(Good love) Lovin' you early in the morning now
(Good love) Lovin' you late at night now
(Good love) Love, love
(Good love) Love, love, love, love, love​


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 6, 2019)

Time keeps movin' on
Friends they turn away
I keep movin' on
But I never find out why
I keep pushing so hard the dream
I keep tryin' to make it right
Through another lonely day, whoa
Dawn has come at last
Twenty-five years, honey, just in one night, oh yeah
Well, I'm twenty-five years older now
So I know we can't be right
And I'm no better, baby
But I can't help you no more
Than I did when just a girl
Aww, but it don't make no difference, baby, no, no
And I know that I could always try
It don't make no difference, babe, yeah
I better hold it now
I better need it, yeah
I better use it 'til the day I die, whoa
Don't expect any answers, dear
For I know that they don't come with age, no, no
Well, ain't never gonna love you any better, babe
And they're never gonna love you right
So you'd better take it now, right now, oh
But it don't make no difference, babe, hey
And I know that I could always try
Well, there's a fire inside everyone of us
You'd better need it now
I get to hold it, yeah
I better use it 'til the day I die
Don't make no difference, babe, no no no
And it never ever will, eh
I wanna talk about a little bit of a-loving, yeah
I got to hold it, baby
I'm gonna need it now
I'm gonna use it, say, aaaah
Don't make no difference, babe, yeah
Ah honey, I hate to be the one
I said you gonna live your life
And you gonna love your life
Or babe, someday you're gonna have to cry
Yes indeed, yes indeed, yes indeed
Ah, baby, yes indeed
I said you, you're always gonna hurt me
I said you're always gonna let me down
I said everywhere, every day, every day
And every way, every way
Ah honey, won't you hold on to what's gonna move
I said it's gonna disappear when you turn your back
I said you know it ain't gonna be there
When you wanna reach out and grab on
Whoa babe
Whoa babe
Whoa babe
Oh, but keep truckin' on
Whoa yeah
Whoa yeah
Whoa yeah
Whoa
Whoa
Whoa
Whoa
Whoa​


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah, yeaaayh, yeah heh, yeah heh, yeah heh...
See the road to hell, is paved with good intentions
Can't you tell, the way they have to mention
Have they helped you out, you're such a hopeless victim
Please don't do me any favors, Mr. Intentional
All their talk, seasoned to perfection
The road they walk, commanding your affection
They need to be needed, deceived by motivation
An opportunity, to further situation
Why they so important, is without explanation
Please don't patronize me, Mr. Intentional
Oh, oh, ohh ohhh
We give rise to ego, by being insecure
The advice that we go, desperatly searching for
The subconscious effort, to support our paramour
To engage in denial, to admit we're immature
Validating lies, Mr. Intentional
Open up your eyes, Mr. Intentional
Stuck in a system, that seeks to suck your blood
Held emotionally hostage, by what everybody does
Counting all the money, that you give them just because
Exploiting ignorance, in the name of love
Stop before you drop because that's just the way it was
Please don't justify me, Mr. Intentional
Oh undimensional, Mr. Intentional
Ohhh, oh don't you do me any favors
Ohhh, ohhhh, ohh ohhhh
Wake up you've been sleeping
Take up your bed and walk
Stop blaming other people
Oh it's nobody else's fault
Except for the truth about you
You know that life goes on without you
And your expensive misinventions
Disguising your intentions
Don't worship my hurt feelings, Mr. Intentional
Oh, oh oh oh
See I know you can't help me, Mr. Intentional
The only help I need to live, is unprofessional
The only wealth I have to give, is not material
And if you need much more than that, I'm not available
Please don't entertain me, Mr. Intentional
Oh I don't need your sympathy, Mr. Intentional
Stay away from me, Mr. Intentional
So undimensional, Mr. Promotional, Mr. Emotional, Mr. Intentional
Ohhh ohhhh, ohhhh


----------



## beautress (Dec 10, 2019)

Make It With You
Bread

Ah, ha, have you ever tried
Really reaching out for the other side?
I may be climbing up rainbows
But baby, here goes
Oh, dreams, they're for those who sleep
Life is for us to keep
And if you're wonderin' what this all is leadin' to
I want to make it with you
I really think that we could make it, ooh

No, you don't know me well
And every little thing only time will tell
But you believe the things that I do
And we'll see it through
Oh, life can be short or long
Love can be right or wrong
And if I choose the one I'd like to help me through
I'd like to make it with you
I really think that we could make it, yeah, yeah, ooh

Ah, ha, and if I choose the one I'd like to help me through
Oh, hoo, I'd like to make it with you, ah, ha
Oh, baby, ah, I want to make it with you
Oh, let's make it, I want to make it with you
Oh, baby, yeah, I want to make it with you
Oh, hoo, let's make it, I want to make it with you
Ah, make it, let's make it
I want to make it with you

Songwriters: David Gates​


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

*If*
*Bread*


If a picture paints a thousand words
Then why can´t I paint you?
The words will never show
The you I've come to know

If a face could launch a thousand ships
Then where am I to go?
There´s no one home but you
And now you've left me, too

And when my love for life is running dry
You come and pour yourself on me

If a man could be two places at one time
I´d be with you
Tomorrow and today
Beside you all the way

If the world should stop revolving
Spinning slowly down to die
I´d spend the end with you
And when the world was through

Then, one by one, the stars would all go out
Then you and I would simply fly away

Songwriter: DAVID GATES​


----------



## beautress (Dec 11, 2019)

*Baby I'm-A Want You*
Bread


Baby I'm-a want you
Baby I'm-a need you
You're the only one I care enough to hurt about
Maybe I'm-a crazy
But I just can't live without
your lovin' and affection
Givin' me direction
Like a guiding light to help me through a darkest hour
Lately I'm a-prayin'
That you'll always be a-stayin' beside me

Used to be my life was just emotions passing by
Feeling all the while and never really knowing why

Lately I'm a-prayin'
That you'll always be a-stayin' beside me.

Used to be my life was just emotions passing by
Then you came along and made me laugh and made me cry
You taught me why

Baby I'm-a want you
Baby I'm-a need you

Oh, it took so long to find you, baby

Baby I'm-a want you
Baby I'm-a need you

Songwriters: DAVID GATES​


----------



## beautress (Dec 20, 2019)

Skies the Limit
Fleetwood Mac


*Skies the Limit*
Fleetwood Mac
If I've been acting a little strange
And you have noticed it too
It's 'cause my life has been rearranged
With the presence of you
The sky is the limit now
We can hit it on the nail

And when we do
I'll think about you
How can we fail
Can you give me one reason why
You'd ever let me down

I won't believe it baby, but I'll try
The truth's goin' to come around
The sky is the limit now
We can hit it on the nail
And when we do

I'll think about you
How can we fail
The sky is the limit
Oh, the sky is the limit

How can we fail
Sooner or later
I'll keep the promise

I made you
Sooner or later
It will be greater
Than we ever knew
The sky is the limit now
We can hit it on the nail

And when we do
I'll think about you
The sky is the limit now
We can hit it on the nail

And when we do
I'll think about you
How can we fail
The sky is the limit
The sky is the limit
Oh, the sky is the limit

How can we fail
The sky is the limit
Oh, the sky is the limit
How can we fail

Songwriters: CHRISTINE MCVIE, EDDY QUINTELA MENDONCA
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 18, 2020)

*Down Under*
Men at Work
Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said

Do you come from a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said

I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover

Lying in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said

Oh, do you come from a land down under
(Oh yeah yeah)
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover



Songwriters: Colin James Hay, Ronald Graham Strykert​


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

The Power of Love
Celine Dion


The whispers in the morning
Of lovers sleeping tight
Are rolling by like thunder now
As I look in your eyes

I hold on to your body
And feel each move you make
Your voice is warm and gentle
A love that I could not forsake

[Chorus]
Cause I am your lady
And you are my man
Whenever you reach for me
I'll do all that I can

Lost is how I'm feelin' lying in your arms
When the world outside's too
Much to take
That all ends when I'm with you

Even though there may be times
It seems I'm far away
Never wonder where I am
'Cause I am always by your side

[Chorus]

We're heading for something
Somewhere I've never been
Sometimes I am frightened
But I'm ready to learn
Of the power of love

The sound of your heart beating
Made it clear
Suddenly the feeling that I can't go on
Is light years away

[Chorus]

We're heading for something
Somewhere I've never been
Sometimes I am frightened
But I'm ready to learn
Of the power of love​


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2020)

_Give me one reason to stay here_
_And I'll turn right back around_
_Give me one reason to stay here_
_And I'll turn right back around_
_Said I don't want to leave you lonely_
_You got to make me change my mind_

_Baby I got your number, oh, and I know that you got mine_
_You know that I called you, I called too many times_
_You can call me baby, you can call me anytime_
_You got to call me_

_Give me one reason to stay here_
_And I'll turn right back around_
_Give me one reason to stay here_
_And I'll turn right back around_
_Said I don't want leave you lonely_
_You got to make me change my mind_

_I don't want no one to squeeze me, they might take away my life_
_I don't want no one to squeeze me, they might take away my life_
_I just want someone to hold me, oh, and rock me through the night_

_This youthful heart can love you, yes, and give you what you need_
_I said, This youthful heart can love you, oh, and give you what you need_
_But I'm too old to go chasing you around_
_Wasting my precious energy_

_Give me one reason to stay here_
_Yes and I'll turn right back around_
_Give me one reason to stay here_
_Ooh and I'll turn right back around_
_Said I don't want leave you lonely_
_You got to make me change my mind_

_Baby just give me one reason, Give me just one reason why_
_Baby just give me one reason, Give me just one reason why I should stay_
_Said I told you that I loved you_
_And there ain't no more to say_


----------



## beautress (Mar 11, 2020)

Angelo said:


> _Give me one reason to stay here_
> _And I'll turn right back around_
> _Give me one reason to stay here_
> _And I'll turn right back around_
> ...


Someone sang that last week at Karaoke, and I didn't know who sang it. Cool, Thanks, Angelo!


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2020)

beautress said:


> Someone sang that last week at Karaoke, and I didn't know who sang it. Cool, Thanks, Angelo!


Third person ESP.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2020)

My musical brain waves must be well-tuned today because I was thinking about _a Pink Floyd _song all morning for some reason , and I was turning on the radio for my father-in-law before I left ( he's 95 and we put on a country music station for him he likes) so I'm changing the stations to find one and _it was on_ the local rock station....Pink Floyd -Have A Cigar. Maybe I should go hit a casino tonight ....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's a good one
When I was younger I thought I could stand on my own
It wasn't easy, I stood like a man made of stone

But there was something about you
I want you to know
It brought a change over me
It's startin' to show
I've got this feelin' inside
gotta have ya, have ya, ain't no good to hide

It isn't easy
To show what I'm feeling inside, girl
It isn't easy
I know, when you believe in a man like me

When I get angry I say things I don't wanna say
I really mean it, I don't want to leave you this way

I couldn't help my reaction
I want you to know
I lose control over you
I just wantcha to know
Got this feeling inside
gotta have ya, have ya, ain't no good to hide

It isn't easy
To show what I'm feeling inside, girl
It isn't easy
I k now, when you believe in a man like me

But there was something about you
I want you to know
It brought a change over me
It's startin' to show
I got this feelin' inside, gotta have you, have you
Ain't no good to hide.

It isn't easy
To show what I'm feeling inside, girl
It isn't easy
I know, to believe in a man like me
Like me, can'tch see
I gotta gotta have you

But there was something about
Yeah there was something about you.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2020)

^Tough for the average karaoke-er.
Here's an easier one.

Out of the street -you better get on home
Tail shaking filly running on her own
They say she got loose on the night
She was born
Cranking it up in a school zone

"Kick it out - Kick it out", she said
"kick out your motor and drive
While you're still alive - kick it out!"

Sitting in a bar in a seaside town
Sweet little love getting high getting down
Sailors see her running along the beach
Laugh and jump out of reach

Wild music blowing in her mane
She needs a bareback rider won't give her
No pain
A hard racy game of give and take
Leaves them dazed - half crazed- in her wake

"Kick it out - Kick it out", she said
"kick out your motor and drive
While you're still alive - kick it out!"


----------



## beautress (Mar 12, 2020)

Stormy Weather
Lena Horne
This woman's voice was incredible, imho.


*Stormy Weather*
Lena Horne, Dinah Washington
Don't know why
There's no sun up in the sky
Stormy weather
Since my man and I ain't together
Keeps rainin' all the time

Life is bare
Gloom and misery everywhere
Stormy weather
Just can't get my poor self together
I'm weary all the time, the time
So weary all the time

When he went away, the blues walked in and met me
If he stays away, old rocking chair will get me
All I do is pray the Lord above will let me
Walk in the sun once more

Can't go on
All I have in life is gone
Stormy weather
Since my man and I ain't together
Keeps rainin' all the time
Keeps rainin' all the time

I walk around, heavy-hearted and sad
Night comes around, I'm still feelin' bad
Rain pourin' down, blindin' every hope I had
This pitterin', patterin', beatin' and spatterin' drives me mad
Love, love, love, love
This misery is just too much for me

Can't go on
Everything I had is gone
Stormy weather
Since my man and I ain't together
Keeps rainin' all the time
Keeps rainin' all the time​"Stormy Weather" is a 1933 torch song written by Harold Arlen and Ted Koehler.
​


----------



## beautress (Mar 15, 2020)

*Memory*
Barbra Streisand
(00:10)  ...   Midnight
Not a sound from the pavement
Has the moon lost her memory
She is smiling alone
In the lamplight
The withered leaves collect at my feet
And the wind begins to moan

(00:43)  ...  Memory, all alone in the moonlight
I can dream of the old days
Life was beautiful then
I remember the time I knew what happiness was
Let the memory live again
Every street lamp seems to beat
A fatalistic warning
Someone mutters and the street lamp sputters
And soon it will be morning

(1:44)  ...  Daylight
I must wait for the sunrise
I must think of a new life
And I mustn't give in
When the dawn comes
Tonight will be a memory, too
And a new day will begin

(4 measures, instrumentals)

(2:30)  ... Burnt out ends of smoky days
The stale court smell of morning
A street lamp dies
Another night is over
Another day is dawning

(3:00)  ...   Touch me
It's so easy to leave me
All alone with the memory
Of my days in the sun
If you'll touch me
You'll understand what happiness is
Look, a new day has begun

Songwriters: Andrew Lloyd Webber, Trevor Nunn, T.S. Eliot, Zdenek Hruby​


----------



## the other mike (Mar 15, 2020)

Goodbye Norma Jean
Though I never knew you at all
You had the grace to hold yourself
While those around you crawled
They crawled out of the woodwork
And they whispered into your brain
They set you on the treadmill
And they made you change your name

And it seems to me you lived your life
Like a candle in the wind
Never knowing who to cling to
When the rain set in
And I would have liked to have known you
But I was just a kid
Your candle burned out long before
Your legend ever did

Loneliness was tough
The toughest role you ever played
Hollywood created a superstar
And pain was the price you paid
Even when you died
Oh the press still hounded you
All the papers had to say
Was that Marilyn was found in the nude

And it seems to me you lived your life
Like a candle in the wind…


----------



## the other mike (Mar 15, 2020)

Mariah Carey doing the Harry Nilsson song that Badfinger made famous
in the 70's.

No I can't forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows
Yes it shows

No I can't forget tomorrow
When I think of all my sorrow
When I had you there but then I let you go
And now it's only fair that I should let you know
What you should know

I can't live
If living is without you
I can't live
I can't give anymore
Can't live
If living is without you
I can't give
I can't give anymore

Well I can't forget this evening
Or your face as you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes
You always smile but in your eyes your sorrow shows
Yes it shows

(repeat chorus)


----------



## the other mike (Mar 15, 2020)

_
[Stills:]_ If you smile at me I will understand
'Cause that is something
Everybody everywhere does in the same language
_[Crosby:]_ I can see by your coat, my friend you're from the other side
There's just one thing I got to know
Can you tell me please who won?
_[Stills:]_ Say can I have some of your purple berries?
_[Crosby:]_ Yes, I've been eating them
For six or seven weeks now haven't got sick once
_[Stills:]_ Probably keep us both alive

Wooden ships on the water very free and easy
Easy, you know the way it's supposed to be
Silver people on the shoreline let us be
Talkin' 'bout very free and easy

_[Instrumental (Electric Guitar)]_

Horror grips us as we watch you die
All we can do is echo your anguished cries
Stare as all human feelings die
We are leaving, you don't need us

_[Instrumental (Electric Guitar)]_

Aaaah ...
Go take your sister then by the hand
Lead her away from this foreign land
Far away where we might laugh again
We are leaving, you don't need us

_[Instrumental (Electric Guitar)]_

And it's a fair wind
Blowin' warm out of the south over my shoulder
Guess I'll set a course and go


----------



## the other mike (Mar 16, 2020)

Would you have to dress up for this one ?


Clean shirt, new shoes
And I don't know where I am goin' to
Silk suit, black tie,
I don't need a reason why
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
Cause every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man

Gold watch, diamond ring,
I ain' missin' not a single thin
And cufflinks, stick pin
When I step out I'm gonna do you in
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
Cause every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man

Top coat, top hat,
I don't worry cause my wallet's fat
Black shades, white gloves,
Lookin' sharp and lookin' for love
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
Cause every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2020)

​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2020)

Alabama's Official Video
Angels Among Us

I was walking home from school, on a cold winter day
Took a shortcut through the woods, and I lost my way
It was getting late, and I was scared and alone
But then a kind old man, took my hand, and led me home
Mama couldn't see him, oh but he was standing there
And I knew in my heart, he was the answer to my prayers

Oh I believe there are, angels among us
Sent down to us, from somewhere up above
They come to you and me, in our darkest hours
To show us how to live, to teach us how to give
To guide us with the light of love

When life held troubled times, and had me down on my knees
There's always been someone, to come along, and comfort me
A kind word from a stranger, to lend a helping hand
A phone call from a friend, just to say, I understand
But ain't it kind of funny, at the dark end of the road
That someone lights the way, with just a single ray of hope

Oh I believe there are, angels among us
Sent down to us, from somewhere up above
They come to you and me, in our darkest hours
To show us how to live, to teach us how to give
To guide us with the light of love

They wear so many faces, show up in the strangest places
To grace us with their mercy, in our time of need

Oh I believe there are, angels among us
Sent down to us, from somewhere up above
They come to you and me, in our darkest hours
To show us how to live, to teach us how to give
To guide us with the light of love
To guide us with a light of love
Writer(s): Becky Hobbs​


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2020)

beautress said:


> I've loved this version of "The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" by Peter Paul and Mary, which I feel is the best rendition ever of Ewan McCall's work, but there's neither lyrics added nor Karaoke of this version that I could find on youtube. Other artists sing this song so slowly it tends to border on boring, although sentimentally beautiful just because some people are*.*
> 
> ​
> Lyrics
> ...


 Loved this song.


----------



## beautress (Aug 16, 2020)

beautress said:


> Carly Simon's "You're So Vain," Sung in 1987
> 
> 
> ~ with Lyrics ~
> ...


Carly is just special.


----------

